# Elements of Magic - Spell Creation and Critique



## RangerWickett

I am creating this thread for people to post their spell ideas, so that others can see them, use them, or correct any possible mistakes.  Eventually I would love to have a large collection of premade spells, to help gamers see the system in action and to make it so that those who don't want to create all their own spells can just borrow some from here.

Any spells posted on this thread may some day be used in an Elements of Magic compilation.  If you would prefer not to have your spells used in such a way, please just mention that in your post.

Thanks.


----------



## lord_banus

Is there any way we can merge the thread I already started on this? There are only a few so perhaps we could repost.


----------



## Eloy

*A few spells from old (but good) fantasy novels...*

Hi!  First of all, congratulations on a job well done to RangerWickett for a great book. Much improved from the original. And congrats on the graduation. Good luck on the job hunt situation. AND get to work on that Lycean Arcana. My credit card and me are getting restless… 

Anyways, here are a few spells based on some of my favorite fantasy books. Please review them and double check my math. Comments and criticism are welcomed.



_*Werelight * _ 
Create light 1/ Move Force 1/ Gen 1
Total MP:  3
Range:  30 feet
Area of effect:  point in space (20’ radius light)
Target:  A point in space
Duration: Concentration

This spell creates a globe of colored light, which moves as the caster wishes within the 30’ range, at a base speed of 30 feet.

Costs: 0MP create light effect, 0MP duration effect, 1MP Move Force (spell) effect


Variations: 	1) Range increase to 150 ft, add +1MP
		2) Duration increase to 10 minutes, add +1MP


Based on the spell of the same name in Ursula K. LeGuin’s _A Wizard of Earthsea._


_*Transform Blade of Grass into Staff*_
Transform Nature 0 
Total MP:  0
Range:  Touch
Target:  A blade of grass or other piece of vegetable matter.
Duration: 1 minute (D)

With this spell, the mage transforms an ordinary piece of grass into a normal quarterstaff.

Costs: 0MP transform nature spell


Help here would be useful. I am uncertain if the De-animate (2 MP) enhancement is necessary. That would make the spell a Transform Nature 2 spell, with a total MP cost of 2.

Based on a spell in Ursula K. LeGuin’s _A Wizard of Earthsea_.


_*Lord’s Fire*_
Create Fire 1
Total MP:  1
Range:  Touch
Target:  A staff
Duration: 1 minute (D)

Conjures blue flames around the mage’s staff, which do not harm the wielder, but add +1d6 fire damage to attacks. 

Costs: 1MP elemental weapon effect

Based on spell in Stephen R. Donaldson’s _Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever_




_*Banefire*_
Create Fire 1 / Infuse Force 2
Total MP:  3
Range:  Touch
Target:  A staff
Duration: 1 minute (D)

Conjures red flames around the mage’s staff, which do not harm the wielder, but add +1d6 fire damage to attacks. Additionally, the staff is reinforced and strenghthened, adding +2 to to hit and damage with each attack.

Costs: 1MP elemental weapon effect, 2 MP enhance attack effect


Variations: 
1) increase fire damage by 1d6 for each additional MP spent on Create fire.
2) increase to hit and damage bonus by +1 for each MP spent on Infuse Force.


I came up with this variant of the Lord’s Fire spell, which I think is much more useful.


_*The Wrath of Fenris*_
Transform Life 2
Total MP:  2
Range:  Touch
Target:  Self
Duration: 1 minute (D)

The mage assumes the shape of a wolf (CR 1), usually as a last resort, to engage in melee combat.

Costs: 2MP Strong Creature enhancement


Variations: 
1) Add +2 MP, assumes the shape of a worg (CR 2). Total MP cost: 4
2) Add +4 MP, assumes the shape of a dire wolf (CR 3). Total MP cost: 6


This one is mine. Just something I've always wanted my wizard to do, but as a 1st or 2nd level spell. 4th level always seemed too high to me for polymorph. And people always wind up shape changing into four armed ogrillons and such, just for the number crunched attacks...


----------



## lord_banus

Shouldn't The Wrath of Fenris be a Transform Animal rather than Transform Life. Transform life is used for animation of inanimate objects.

Other than that, these are some interresting spells.


----------



## Eloy

OOOps! That's right. Wrath of Fenris should be Transform Animal 2.

Thanks. 

How about transform blade of grass to staff? Does it need the Deanimate enhancement? Is a blade of grass plucked from the ground considered alive, or is it dead, having been torn from its root?  This makes a difference from a 0 MP spell to a 2MP spell.

I would say the grass is dead. This would be an interesting point to clear, as one may want to transform, say a dead orc's corpse into an inanimate object, for example, to hide the body... or does that require Deanimate as well?


----------



## lord_banus

I think it is pretty much a DM call but I would say that a plucked blade of grass is dead so it would be usable. I would also say that there would be a number of dead blades of grass on the average lawn that could used without plucking. For balance reason I think it matters little.


----------



## Blue mage for hire2

Hot foot!
Evoke Lava 5/ Move Death 6/ Gen 2
Total mp: 13
Range: 30 ft.
Duration: 10 minutes

By melting the ground with a combination of gravitational and thermal manipulation, this spell anchors the target to the ground, which is itself, baked.  The target cannot be moved from this spot at all, and everyone in 5 ft. of the target (including the target itself) take 2d6 damage per round. 1 Mp duration, 5 mp Major side effect, 1 mp range.


----------



## astriemer

*New Spells*

These are some spells I whipped up for a 6th level mage I'm playing. They are inspired from the Dr. Strange comic book series.

I'm not sure if I did the Hook of Hoggoth correctly. I was trying to simulate the spell in the comic, while combining the game effects of Spiritual Weapon. Any suggestions on that spell or any of the others for that matter?

Hook of Hoggoth
Evoke Force 4/Create Force 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 6
Range: Close
Area: one scythe
Duration: Concentration (up to 1 minute)
Save: none
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: This spell summons a large mystical scythe made of pure force that the caster can wield as a weapon attacking opponents at a distance as directed dealing 2d6 force damage per hit (x4 on a critical). It strikes the opponent you designate, starting with one attack in the round the spell is cast and continuing each round thereafter on your turn. It uses your base attack bonus plus your Intelligence modifier as its attack bonus. It strikes as a spell, not as a weapon, so, for example, it can damage creatures that have damage reduction. As a force effect, it can strike incorporeal creatures without the normal miss chance associated with incorporeality. The weapon always strikes from your direction. It does not get a flanking bonus or help a combatant get one. Your feats or combat actions do not affect the weapon. If the weapon goes beyond the spell range, if it goes out of your sight, or if you are not directing it, the weapon returns to you and hovers.
Each round after the first, you can use a move action to redirect the hook to a new target. If you do not, the weapon continues to attack the previous round’s target. 
The hook cannot be attacked or harmed by physical attacks, but dispel magic, disintegrate, a sphere of annihilation, or a rod of cancellation affects it. It’s AC against touch attacks is 12 (10 + size bonus for Tiny object).
If an attacked creature has spell resistance, you make a caster level check (1d20 + caster level) against that spell resistance the first time the weapon strikes it. If the weapon is successfully resisted, the spell is dispelled. If not, the weapon has its normal full effect on that creature for the duration of the spell. Costs: 4 MP enduring damage, 1 MP elemental weapon, 1 MP range.

Hand of Hoggoth
Move Force 4/Gen 2
Total MP: 6
Range: Medium
Area: one hand of force
Duration: Concentration
Save: special
Spell Resistance: yes
The caster’s hand bursts into non-damaging flames which harden into a large gauntlet of force. The caster can manipulate objects with the hand as well as use the following combat maneuvers with the hand: trip, disarm, grapple, and bull rush. Its attack bonus to make contact equals your caster level + your Intelligence + 12 for the hand’s Strength score (35) + 0 for being Medium sized. The hand holds but does not harm creatures it grapples. The bonus for bull rushing an opponent is +14 (+12 for Strength 35, +2 bonus for charging). The hand can affect creatures of up to size Huge and objects weighing up to 50,000 lbs. Creatures (who are grappled) and objects can be picked up and moved at a speed of 30’ per round. As an object of force the hand can affect incorporeal creatures just as easily as corporeal ones. The hand has as many hit points as you do when you’re undamaged, and its AC is 20 (+10 natural). It takes damage as a normal creature, but most magical effects that don’t cause damage do not affect it. The hand never provokes attacks of opportunity from opponents. The hand makes saving throws as its caster. Costs: 4 MP effective strength, 2 MP range.

Hosts of Hoggoth
Dispel Magic 6/Gen 0
Total MP: 6
Range: 0
Area: one spell
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: special
Spell Resistance: No
Description: The Hosts of Hoggoth is a standard dispel magic spell used to remove or counter any previously cast spells. Costs: 6 MP dispel power.

Alter Appearance
Illusion Shadow 1/Gen 3
Total MP: 4
Range: 0
Area: creature touched
Duration: 1 hour
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The caster creates a visual illusion that disguises the creature touched as anything of a similar size. The affected creature gets a +10 on its disguise checks. Costs: 1 MP standard visual illusion, 3 MP duration.

Astral Projection
Move Life 3/Gen 3
Total MP: 6
Range: Long
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: The casters spirit travels forth to explore the area within the range of the spell. The caster can become manifest or incorporeal as desired (changing state is a full round action). While incorporeal the caster cannot be seen. When manifest the caster appears as a slightly translucent version of himself. With a full round action the caster can return to his body, but must otherwise travel using his normal modes of movement. If the spirit body is slain, the spirit returns to the caster’s body which is reduced to 0 hit points. Costs: 3 MP spirit projection, 3 MP range.

Cleansing Rains of Raggador
Heal Life 5/Gen 1
Total MP: 6
Range: 0
Area: 10 foot radius centered on caster
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: These mystical rains are extremely cleansing and can destroy most diseases and plagues, almost instantly. The effect is to provide cure disease in the area. Costs: 5 MP curing, 1 MP area.

Crimson Bands of Cyttorak
Create Force 2/Move Force 2/Gen 1
Total MP: 5
Range: Close
Area: 5 foot square
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Bands of crimson energy surround the square entrapping a medium sized creature (or two small, or four tiny, or 8 diminutive creatures) with a successful grapple check (Effective Strength 25, Size Medium), this check does not provoke an attack of opportunity for grappling (though it might have for casting the spell as normal). The bands do not do grappling damage nor does the caster have to move into the captured creature's square (the bands are there already). The caster does not suffer the normal grappling consequences (no threat, no dex, no move) as the spell is doing the grappling. The only grappling action the bands can perform is to pin the opponent. The captured creature can try to break free each round by making a successful Strength check (DC 25) or by using Escape Artist skill to defeat the grapple as normal. Costs: 2 MP elemental object, 2 MP effective strength, 1 MP range.

Crimson Crystals of Cyttorak
Evoke Crystal 2/Gen 3
Total MP: 5
Range: 0
Area: 30 foot Cone
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: Reflex ½
Spell Resistance: yes
Shards of crimson crystal fly from the casters outstretched hands causing 3d6 piercing physical damage to creatures and objects in the area (Reflex save ½). The shards are considered magical for purposes of damage reduction. Costs: 2 MP damage, 3 MP cone area.

Cyttorak’s Crimson Band
Move Force 4/Gen 2
Total MP: 6
Range: Close
Area: whip shaped force
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: special
Spell Resistance: yes
A crimson whip-like force is created that can be used to snatch things, grab creatures, or perform trip attacks. Its attack bonus to make contact equals your caster level + your Intelligence + 12 for the whip’s Strength score (35) + 0 for being Medium sized. The whip holds but does not harm creatures it grapples. The whip can affect creatures of up to size Huge and objects weighing up to 50,000 lbs. Creatures (who are grappled) and objects can be picked up and moved at a speed of 30’ per round. As an object of force the whip can affect incorporeal creatures just as easily as corporeal ones. The whip cannot be attacked or harmed by physical attacks, but dispel magic, disintegrate, a sphere of annihilation, or a rod of cancellation affects it. It’s AC against touch attacks is 12 (10 + size bonus for Tiny object).
If an attacked creature has spell resistance, you make a caster level check (1d20 + caster level) against that spell resistance the first time the whip strikes it. If the whip is successfully resisted, the spell is dispelled. If not, the whip has its normal full effect on that creature for the duration of the spell. Costs: 4 MP effective Strength, 1 MP range, 1 MP duration.

Eldritch Bolt
Evoke Force 4/Gen 2
Total MP: 6
Range: Medium
Area: one creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: None
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: The caster shoots a bolt of force at the target doing 5d6 damage with a successful ranged touch attack. Costs: 4 MP damage, 2 MP range.

Eldritch Beam
Evoke Force 4/Gen 2
Total MP: 6
Range: 0
Area: 30 foot long line
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: None
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: The caster creates a beam of force doing 5d6 damage to all creatures in the area with a successful ranged touch attack. Costs: 4 MP damage, 2 MP line area.

Fabulous Flames of the Faltine
Create Force 6/Gen 0
Total MP: 6
Range: 0
Area: 5 foot square
Duration: 1 minute
Save: none
Spell Resistance: yes
A wall of transparent green flames of force springs up around the caster blocking most attacks. The wall has hardness 50, energy resistance 50 and 50 hit points. As a force effect it fully blocks incorporeal creatures and their attacks. Costs: 6 MP elemental object.

Flames of the Faltine
Evoke Force 5/Gen 1
Total MP: 6
Range: Close
Area: one creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: none
Spell Resistance: yes
Small emerald balls of energy streak towards the target and strike with eldritch force doing 6d6 damage. The caster must make a successful ranged touch attack to target the spell. As a force effect, the spell damages incorporeal creatures fully. Costs: 5 MP damage, 1 MP range.

Freeing Flames of the Faltine
Dispel Magic 6/Gen 0
Total MP: 6
Range: 0
Area: creature touched
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Will (harmless)
Primarily used as a counterspell, green flame-like force surrounds the caster preventing entrapment spells (usually Create Force or Evoke Ice) from affecting him or her. The non-damaging flames can also be used to try to “burn off” any charm or compel spells affecting a creature touched. Costs: 6 MP dispel power. (Spell works best, of course, if the caster knows the spell lists used in the entrapment effect). Signature version of the spell knows the following lists for purposes of dispel: Create Force, Move Force, Evoke Ice, Compel Humanoid, Charm Humanoid, Move Death.

Levitation
Move Air 3/Gen 1
Total MP: 4
Range: Close
Area: one creature
Duration: Concentration
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Creature levitates up or down at a speed of 20 feet as a move action. Costs: 3 MP fly speed, 1 MP range.

Mesmerism (Suggestion)
Compel Humanoid 4/Gen 2
Total MP: 6
Range: Close
Area: one humanoid creature
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
HD Threshold: 10 HD
Description: Caster gives one humanoid creature (up to 10 HD) a telepathic command (of one to two sentences) that it carries out for the duration. Creatures with more than 10 HD get a +1 bonus on their saves for every HD over 10. Costs: 3 MP standard telepathic command, 1 MP increase threshold, 1 MP range, 1 MP duration

Oshtur’s Gentle Hands
Move Force 3/Gen 3
Total MP: 6
Range: 0
Area: Line 150 feet long
Duration: Concentration
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
A mystical force gently, but firmly (Strength 30) parts crowds, foliage, even water (anything that could be lifted with a 30 Strength). It will not move creatures greater than Large sized nor will it move materials with a hardness of 10 or more unless there is room for them to slide out of the way. Creatures that do not wish to be pushed out of the area of effect may make a Will save to stay in the area. Costs: 3 MP effective strength, 3 MP line area.

Roving Rings of Raggador
Dispel Magic 5/Gen 1
Total MP: 6
Range: Close
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 minute
Save: special
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: Mystical rings float over the target and descend and contract around it. The rings prevent the creature from using its magical abilities creating an antimagic effect with an SR of 27. Costs: 5 MP dispel power, 1 MP range.

Royal Rains of Raggador
Evoke Force 3/Evoke Life 1/Gen 2
Total MP: 6
Range: Close
Area: 10 foot radius sphere
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: Fortitude ½ 
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: A rain of force fills the area damaging doing 4d6 non-lethal damage to most creatures in the area. Undead take 4d6 normal damage. Costs: 3 MP damage, 1 MP mild life side effect, 1 MP range, 1 MP area.

Secrets of the Seraphim
Move Air 5/Gen 1
Total MP: 6
Range: Touch
Area: creature touched
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
The creature touched gains the ability to fly (at good maneuverability) at its base speed as a move action for the duration. Costs: 5 MP fly speed, 1 MP duration.

Seven Bands of Cyttorak
Create Force 2/Move Force 2/Gen 2
Total MP: 6
Range: Close
Area: one net shaped force
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: None, special
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: A net shaped field of crimson force in created that the caster can use to trap creatures. The net functions as a normal net with the exception of it being made of force, a range of close, and it being able to be used by the mental command of the caster (Strength 25). Costs: 2 MP elemental object, 2 MP effective strength, 1 MP range, 1 MP duration.

Seven Rigorous Rings of Raggador
Compel Humanoid 7/Gen 1
Total MP: 8
Range: Close
Area: one humanoid creature
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
HD Threshold: 14 HD
Bands of blue energy reach into a humanoid creature’s mind and allow the caster to control the creature’s actions. You can control a creature of up to 14 HD which it will carry out for the duration. Creatures of more than 14 HD get a +1 bonus on their save for every HD over 14. Costs: 7 MP telepathic domination, 1 MP range.

Seven Rings of Raggador
Create Force 2/Move Force 3/Gen 1
Total MP: 6
Range: Close
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Reflex negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Bands of blue energy surround one large sized or smaller creature. The creature trapped is considered grappled and pinned, thus is not able to move. The creature can try to break free each round by making a successful Strength or escape check (DC 30). Costs: 2 MP elemental object, 3 MP effective strength, 1 MP range.

Shades of the Seraphim
Scry 5/Move Force 1/Gen 0
Total MP: 6
Range: Unlimited
Area: one creature or location
Duration: Concentration
Save: Will negates (special)
Spell Resistance: yes
The shades part to reveal the creature or location you are scrying (with a successful Scry check). You can move the field of vision to follow any creature during the duration. Anyone who enters your field of vision receives a Will save (based on your Scry check) to notice they’re being watched. Costs: 5 MP second hand knowledge target, 1 MP move force.

Shield - Individual
Abjure Crystal 6/Gen 0
Total MP: 6
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: None
Description: A shimmering shield of force appears and protects the caster from crystal attacks, providing damage reduction 10 versus all crystal-based attacks. It additionally provides a +3 AC versus crystal creatures. Remember friendly elements for crystal are ice and light. Note: An abjure specialist can modify the spell as cast to provide damage resistance 10 and +3 AC versus another element if they have the appropriate spell list. Costs: 5 MP abjure crystal damage reduction, 1 MP abjure crystal AC.

Shield of the Seraphim
Abjure Force 6/Gen 0
Total MP: 6
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: None
Description: A shimmering shield of force appears and protects the caster from energy attacks, providing energy resistance 15 versus all attacks. Note: An abjure specialist can modify the spell as cast to provide energy resistance 30 versus a specific energy type if they have the appropriate spell list. Costs: 6 MP abjure force energy resistance.

Shining Circle of the Seraphim
Abjure Nature 4/Gen 1
Total MP: 5
Range: Creature touched
Area: one creature
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
This spell creates a ring of “anti-force” around any character the caster touches acting as a defense. This ring prevents any creature from attacking the defended creature, including ranged and spell attacks. Each minute a creature can make a Will save to be able to attack the protected creature. Costs: 2 MP hedging nature, 2 MP greater hedging, 1 MP duration.

Spell of Silence
Compel Humanoid 3/Gen 3
Total MP: 6
Range: Touch
Area: one humanoid creature
Duration: 1 hour
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
HD Threshold: 9 HD
Description: You command the creature (up to 9 HD) not to speak about a particular subject and for the duration they are unable to do so. Creatures with more than 9 HD get a +1 bonus on their saves for every HD over 9. You must share a common language for this spell to work. Costs: 2 MP standard language command, 1 MP increase threshold, 3 MP duration.

Swift Shield of the Seraphim
Abjure Force 2/Gen 3
Total MP: 5
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: None
Description: The caster can quickly (as a quickened free action) put up a minor shield to protect himself providing energy resistance 5 versus all attacks. Note: An abjure specialist can modify the spell as cast to provide energy resistance 10 versus a specific energy type if they have the appropriate spell list. Requires the Quicken Spell feat. Costs: 2 MP abjure force energy resistance, 3 MP quickening.

Telepathy, Complex
Compel Humanoid 4/Gen 2
Total MP: 6
Range: Medium
Area: one creature
Duration: Concentration
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: You can communicate telepathically with one other creature regardless of language. Costs: 4 MP complex telepathic communication, 2 MP range.

Telepathy, Simple
Compel Humanoid 2/Gen 4
Total MP: 6
Range: Long
Area: one creature
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: You establish a telepathic communication with one other creature to whom you can speak if you share a common language or to whom you can communicate simple concepts if you do not share a common language. Costs: 2 MP standard telepathic communication, 3 MP range, 1 MP duration.

Unscathable Shield of the Seraphim
Abjure Nature 4/Abjure Force 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 6
Range: 0
Area: creature touched
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: A suit of shining golden armor made of force suffuses and surrounds the target granting +5 enhancement bonus to AC and a +2 enhancement bonus to all saves for the duration. Costs: 4 MP abjure nature AC, 1 MP abjure force save, 1 MP duration.

And then a few other spells that we've used in our game...

Conjure Ankheg
Summon Magical Beast 6/Gen 0
Total MP: 6
Range: 5 feet
Area: one ankheg
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: This spell summons an obedient ankheg to serve the caster for 1 minute. Costs: 3 MP summon, 3 MP obedient.

Conjure Blink Dog
Summon Magical Beast 4/Gen 2
Total MP: 6
Range: Close
Area: one blink dog
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: This spell summons an obedient blink dog to serve the caster for 10 minutes. Costs: 3 MP summon, 3 MP obedient.

Conjure Celestial Rat Swarm
Summon Magical Beast 6/Gen 0
Total MP: 6
Range: 5 feet
Area: one swarm of celestial rats
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: This spell summons an obedient swarm of celestial rats to serve the caster for 1 minute. Costs: 3 MP summon, 3 MP obedient.

Conjure Celestial Stirges
Summon Magical Beast 6/Gen 0
Total MP: 6
Range: 5 feet
Area: three celestial stirges
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: This spell summons three obedient celestial stirges to serve the caster for 1 minute. Costs: 3 MP summon, 3 MP obedient.

Swift Fire Shield
Abjure Fire 2/Gen 3
Total MP: 5
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: None
Description: The caster can quickly (as a quickened free action) put up a minor shield to protect himself providing energy resistance 10 versus fire attacks. Note: An abjure specialist can modify the spell as cast to provide energy resistance 10 versus a specific energy type if they have the appropriate spell list or energy resistance 5 versus all energy if they have Abjure Force. Requires the Quicken Spell feat. Costs: 2 MP abjure fire energy resistance, 3 MP quickening.


----------



## torem13

*Additional Spells for review and comment.*

Here are some spell I use in my campaign, The mage in question  just turned 5th level So all of the spells are 5 MP or below.

BITTER AIR
Evoke Acid 3/Gen 2
DC: 12
Total MP: 5 + 1 cantrip
Range: Short (30 ft.)
Duration: Two rounds
Area: 15-ft. radius circle
Saving Throw: Reflex half
Corrosive acid fills the area of effect, dealing 3d6 points of acid damage per round. Costs: 3 MP acid damage and extra duration, 1 MP + 1 cantrip circular area, 1 MP range.

NOTE: We use a house rule that allows a cantrip to be used to extend the area of a circle by 5 foot. At least one 1 MP must be use to to create a circular area and only 1 cantrip can be added per spell. Without this rule the above spell looks like this:

BITTER AIR
Evoke Acid 3/Gen 2
DC: 12
Total MP: 5
Range: Short (30 ft.)
Duration: Two rounds
Area: 10-ft. radius circle
Saving Throw: Reflex half
Corrosive acid fills the area of effect, dealing 3d6 points of acid damage per round. Costs: 3 MP acid damage and extra duration, 1 MP circular area, 1 MP range.

BLADED LIGHTNING
Create Lightning 1/Infuse Force 1/Gen 0
Total MP: 2
Range: Touch
Duration: 1 minute
Enhanced weapon is +1 to hit and +(1d6+1) for damage. Costs: 1 MP Force enhancement, 1 MP elemental weapon.

FOG OF WAR
Compel Humanoid 1/Gen 2
DC: 12 
Total MP: 3
Range: Medium (150 ft.)
Duration: One minute
HD Threshold: 6 HD
You compel the target to attack the near creature. This will likely entail risk, so the creature will probably get a +2 bonus to resist. The creature gets a new save each round to break the spell. Costs: 1 MP simple telepathic command, 2 MP range. 

Note: The creature gets a plus for every HD above the HD threshold.

Comment: this isn't as strong as the Turncoat spell in the handbook, The target only has to attack the nearest creature. If they are fighting an ally of the mage then it won't do much good.

HEALING MISSILE
Heal Life 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 2
Range: short (30 ft.)
Duration: 1 minute
Mage can send a ball of healing energy to any person within the range. It will heal 2d6 points of damage.  Good for distance curing in combat.

LEAP OF FAITH
Move Space 1/Gen 0
Total MP: 1
Range: Touch
Duration: 1 minute
One time during the spell, the affected creature can teleport up to 30 ft., usually to send a person behind an enemy during battle. Costs: 1 MP teleport.

NIGHT’S BLESSING
Illusion Shadow 1/Gen 3
Total MP: 4
Range: Touch
Duration: One hour
Person touched is cloaked in shadow, blurring their outline so that any attack has a 20% chance of missing. If the affected creature deals damage to another creature, that creature is allowed to attempt to disbelieve automatically. Costs: 1 MP standard visual, 3 MP duration.

RAZOR’S KISS
Evoke Metal 2/Gen 1
DC: 12
Total MP: 3
Range: Short (30 ft.)
Duration: One round
Area: One Creature or Object
Saving Throw: None
You release a slashing ribbon of metal on one creature. Make a ranged touch attack on the creature to cause 3d6 points of damage. Attack counts as a magical slashing weapon for DR.  Costs: 2 MP metal damage, 1 MP range.

SLEEPING CIRCLE
Charm Humanoid 0/Gen 5
DC: 13
Total MP: 5
Range: Short (30 ft.)
Duration: One minute
Area: 10 ft radius burst
HD Threshold: 5 HD
Saving Throw: Will negates
This spell creates an area of light sleep from which creatures effected can be easily awoken, however they do not get a save after the first. Count lower HD creatures first up to the maximum. If only a single creature is targeted and has more than 5 HD add +1 on save for each HD above 5. Costs: 1 MP range, 1 MP area, 0 MP weak sleep, 3 MP subtle charm.

CAT’S LUCK
Abjure Nature 0/Gen 2
Total MP: 2
Range: Touch
Duration: 1 day
Adds +1 enhancement bonus to AC of creature touched for an entire day. Costs: 2 MP discounted duration, 0 MP free cantrip effect.

EVIL’S BANE
Hex Evil 0/Gen 4
DC: 13 (Will negates)
Total MP: 4
Range: Touch
Duration: 1 day
Area: 20 ft radius affect
All evil creatures who fail their saving throw suffer an -2 to their AC while in the area of effect. They can leave the area, but if return suffer the same effect for the duration of the spell. They do not get an extra saving throw if they leave and reenter the area. Costs:  2 MP discounted duration, 2 MP area, 0 MP free cantrip effect.

GLITTERDUST
Create Metal 0/Gen 3
DC: 11
Total MP: 3
Range: Medium (150 ft.)
Duration: 1 minute
Area: 10 ft. radius effect
Saving Throw: Will negates (blinding only)
A cloud of golden particles covers everyone and everything in the area, causing creatures to become blinded and visibly outlining invisible things for the duration of the spell. All within the area are covered by the dust, which cannot be removed and continues to sparkle until it fades.
Any creature covered by the dust takes a –40 penalty on Hide checks


----------



## astriemer

double post sorry


----------



## astriemer

Eloy said:
			
		

> _*Banefire*_
> Create Fire 1 / Infuse Force 2
> Total MP:  3
> Range:  Touch
> Target:  A staff
> Duration: 1 minute (D)
> 
> Conjures red flames around the mage’s staff, which do not harm the wielder, but add +1d6 fire damage to attacks. Additionally, the staff is reinforced and strenghthened, adding +2 to to hit and damage with each attack.
> 
> Costs: 1MP elemental weapon effect, 2 MP enhance attack effect
> 
> 
> Variations:
> 1) increase fire damage by 1d6 for each additional MP spent on Create fire.
> 2) increase to hit and damage bonus by +1 for each MP spent on Infuse Force.
> 
> 
> I came up with this variant of the Lord’s Fire spell, which I think is much more useful.




Eloy,
  The first variation for Banefire should actually be increase fire damage by an additional +1d6 for an additional 2 MP, +2d6 for 4 MP, +3d6 for 7 MP, +4d6 for 10 MP, and +5d6 for 14 MP.
  Similarly for the 2nd variation it isn't a 1 to 1 ration of bonus to MP, you could increase the attack and damge bonus by an addition +1 for 1 MP up to +5, after that it costs at least 2 MP (if not more) for each +1.

Otherwise they look good.


----------



## astriemer

torem13 said:
			
		

> BITTER AIR
> Evoke Acid 3/Gen 2
> DC: 12
> Total MP: 5 + 1 cantrip
> Range: Short (30 ft.)
> Duration: Two rounds
> Area: 15-ft. radius circle
> Saving Throw: Reflex half
> Corrosive acid fills the area of effect, dealing 3d6 points of acid damage per round. Costs: 3 MP acid damage and extra duration, 1 MP + 1 cantrip circular area, 1 MP range.
> 
> NOTE: We use a house rule that allows a cantrip to be used to extend the area of a circle by 5 foot. At least one 1 MP must be use to to create a circular area and only 1 cantrip can be added per spell. Without this rule the above spell looks like this:
> 
> BITTER AIR
> Evoke Acid 3/Gen 2
> DC: 12
> Total MP: 5 + 1 cantrip
> Range: Short (30 ft.)
> Duration: Two rounds
> Area: 10-ft. radius circle
> Saving Throw: Reflex half
> Corrosive acid fills the area of effect, dealing 3d6 points of acid damage per round. Costs: 3 MP acid damage and extra duration, 1 MP circular area, 1 MP range.
> 
> SLEEPING CIRCLE
> Charm Humanoid 0/Gen 5
> DC: 13
> Total MP: 5
> Range: Short (30 ft.)
> Duration: One minute
> Area: 10 ft radius burst
> HD Threshold: 5 HD
> Saving Throw: Will negates
> This spell creates an area of light sleep from which creatures effected can be easily awoken, however they do not get a save after the first. Count lower HD creatures first up to the maximum. If only a single creature is targeted and has more than 5 HD add +1 on save for each HD above 5. Costs: 1 MP range, 1 MP area, 0 MP weak sleep, 3 MP subtle charm.
> 
> GLITTERDUST
> Create Metal 0/Gen 3
> DC: 11
> Total MP: 3
> Range: Medium (150 ft.)
> Duration: 1 minute
> Area: 10 ft. radius effect
> Saving Throw: Will negates (blinding only)
> A cloud of golden particles covers everyone and everything in the area, causing creatures to become blinded and visibly outlining invisible things for the duration of the spell. All within the area are covered by the dust, which cannot be removed and continues to sparkle until it fades.
> Any creature covered by the dust takes a –40 penalty on Hide checks




Most of these look great!

For Bitter Air, I think to do 3d6 for two rounds you'd have to spend 5 MP on evoke damage.

For Sleeping Circle, should probably be written Charm Humanoid 3/Gen 2.

For Glitterdust, I think to blind the creatures in the area would require using Evoke Light. How's this instead...

GLITTERDUST
Create Metal 0/Evoke Light 1/Gen 3
Total MP: 4
Range: Medium (150 ft.)
Duration: 1 minute
Area: 10 ft. radius effect
Saving Throw: Reflex negates (blinding only)
A cloud of golden particles covers everyone and everything in the area, causing creatures to become blinded for 1 round and dazzled for the remainder of the duration. It also visibly outlines invisible things for the duration of the spell. All within the area are covered by the dust, which cannot be removed and continues to sparkle until it fades.
Any creature covered by the dust takes a –40 penalty on Hide checks


----------



## torem13

*Spells*



			
				astriemer said:
			
		

> Most of these look great!
> 
> For Bitter Air, I think to do 3d6 for two rounds you'd have to spend 5 MP on evoke damage.



Thanks, 

I'm not sure about the Evoke Acid. To get the 3d6 damage for the first round, you need 2 MP extra damage. The section on Evoke Acid states:




> Acid – Dissolve
> Acid coats affected creatures and objects, dealing 1d6 points of acid damage per round. The acid eventually becomes inert, but it can also be washed off with about one gallon of water for every 5-ft. square of area. A creature
> can scrape acid off itself or a comparably-sized object as a full-round action, though this usually ruins the scraping implement.
> Ambient: No extra damage, just mild chemical burns.
> Variable: The acid lasts 1 round for each MP spent before becoming inert.



I interpreted this as needing 1 MP to get an extra round of 3d6.  If not then the spell as written would mean for the extra 1 MP you get a second round doing 1d6 damage. 
If I'm wrong then to get the 3d6 per round, you need 1MP for the second round and 2 MP for the 3d6 during that second round, which bring the total to 5 MP like you stated. 

RangerWickett, could you clarify Evoke Acid's Variable damage and how it works?



			
				astriemer said:
			
		

> For Sleeping Circle, should probably be written Charm Humanoid 3/Gen 2.




You're right, I forgot that suble charm belongs in the Charm category and not general enhancements.



			
				astriemer said:
			
		

> For Glitterdust, I think to blind the creatures in the area would require using Evoke Light. How's this instead...
> 
> GLITTERDUST
> Create Metal 0/Evoke Light 1/Gen 3
> Total MP: 4
> Range: Medium (150 ft.)
> Duration: 1 minute
> Area: 10 ft. radius effect
> Saving Throw: Reflex negates (blinding only)
> A cloud of golden particles covers everyone and everything in the area, causing creatures to become blinded for 1 round and dazzled for the remainder of the duration. It also visibly outlines invisible things for the duration of the spell. All within the area are covered by the dust, which cannot be removed and continues to sparkle until it fades.
> Any creature covered by the dust takes a –40 penalty on Hide checks



Nice modification. I was trying to duplicate the d20 spell of the same name. I don't have Evoke Light so I will probably use this until I do.

SHIMMERDUST
Create Metal 0/Gen 3
Total MP: 3
Range: Medium (150 ft.)
Duration: 1 minute
Area: 10 ft. radius effect
Saving Throw: N/A
A cloud of golden particles covers everyone and everything in the area, outlining invisible things for the duration of the spell. All within the area are covered by the dust, which cannot be removed and continues to sparkle until it fades.
Any creature covered by the dust takes a –40 penalty on Hide checks.


----------



## Archus

I started up a wiki page for Elements of Magic and will probably pull over most of the spells I can find.  If anyone wants to post, feel free:
http://eom.arcanearcade.com

Right now I just have some summary notes, a page hiearchy, and one standard fireball spell.


----------



## Kemrain

Spell Creation and Critique.. We've seen creation, now we see Critique.


			
				torem13 said:
			
		

> SLEEPING CIRCLE
> Charm Humanoid 0/Gen 5
> DC: 13
> Total MP: 5
> Range: Short (30 ft.)
> Duration: One minute
> Area: 10 ft radius burst
> HD Threshold: 5 HD
> Saving Throw: Will negates
> This spell creates an area of light sleep from which creatures effected can be easily awoken, however they do not get a save after the first. Count lower HD creatures first up to the maximum. If only a single creature is targeted and has more than 5 HD add +1 on save for each HD above 5. Costs: 1 MP range, 1 MP area, 0 MP weak sleep, 3 MP subtle charm.



Because Subtle Charm is a Charm enhancement, and not a General Enhancement, the HD limit of this spell is 8, not 5. Otherwise, this is perfect. That'll teach ya to power down yer own spells.


			
				Astriemer said:
			
		

> GLITTERDUST
> Create Metal 0/Evoke Light 1/Gen 3
> Total MP: 4
> Range: Medium (150 ft.)
> Duration: 1 minute
> Area: 10 ft. radius effect
> Saving Throw: Reflex negates (blinding only)
> A cloud of golden particles covers everyone and everything in the area, causing creatures to become blinded for 1 round and dazzled for the remainder of the duration. It also visibly outlines invisible things for the duration of the spell. All within the area are covered by the dust, which cannot be removed and continues to sparkle until it fades.
> Any creature covered by the dust takes a –40 penalty on Hide checks



I'm not sure this spell can do what's being asked of it. The blindness looks alright, except that the dazzled effect lasts for a minute, not simply the rest of the duration (you're getting a free round, whoohoo.) The Create Metal is a problem, however. Because this spell combines two spell lists, it's not a "Simple Spell" and you forfeit any Free Cantrip effects. Any Spell Lists after the first force all spell lists involved to be 1 MP at the minimum. This, as described, is a 5 MP spell, minimum. Lastly, I know the Glitterdust spell in the PhB has a penalty to Hide, but you'd need to pay MP for that effect, and it isn't taken into account. With Illusion Light 3 you could inflict a -20 penalty to Hide, and you *should* be able to use Drain Air 12 to inflict a -40 penalty to Hide (can't find the rules that say you can, but *damnit*, I wanna!) Inflicting a -40 penalty to hide is a bit much to ask a 1MP Create Metal, and I'm sure someone could word a Illusion Shadow 3 spell so that even being covered by gold dust wouldn't make them visible, but, the concept stands.

 Hope no one takes this is snarky. Just trying to clarify the rules a little, and help people make more 'correct' spells.

 The Acid question was addressed in the "Questions for the Designer" thread, I do believe, but it's long and involved. Ambient Acid deals only 1d6 damage per round, and that can't be increased, only the number of rounds it deals damage can be increased. 6 MP in Varialble Ambient would get you 1d6 over 6 rounds, not 6d6.

 - Kemrain the *Friendly* Critic.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

*More goodness!*

I am happily playing two EOMr casters in a game now.. a fine time to stretch the limits before unleashing my normal players...

Just one of the many nasty spells I have made for my 6th level caster:

Shadow Slayer
   Short range, 10' burst,discriminating (2 MP )
   Evoke: Shadow, 1D6 continuing damage (4 MP )

 Slips of shadow substance break away from their normal home, violently wrapping the targets in gloomy darkness. The deep chill of the night burrows into thier bones, stealing thier life away.
  (yes, I know its [Shadow] damage.. it just sounds cooler this way! )

 The best part of the spell, my character has Sneak Attack ability and darkvision 
Have a great day!


----------



## Verequus

Archus:

 Some threads to look at:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97882
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=87314

 Kemrain:

 You've missed, that with the Subtle Charm enhancement you have with  "SLEEPING CIRCLE" a "Charm Humanoid 3/Gen 2" spell.

 Primitive Screwhead:

 Why do you need 2 times Discerning? Aren't 5 friends not enough, especially, because you won't fire this spell into an area, where are more friends than foes, anyway.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

*Shadow Slayer*

RW, 1MP for Discerning, 1MP for the short range burst...The discerning is to make the spell stick after the bad guys move away from whatever choke point they got hit in.

  The 'nicest' thing about the spell is that each of the targets radiate the free 'gloom' affect as they stumble about.. at least from my point of view


----------



## astriemer

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this spell can do what's being asked of it. The blindness looks alright, except that the dazzled effect lasts for a minute, not simply the rest of the duration (you're getting a free round, whoohoo.) The Create Metal is a problem, however. Because this spell combines two spell lists, it's not a "Simple Spell" and you forfeit any Free Cantrip effects. Any Spell Lists after the first force all spell lists involved to be 1 MP at the minimum. This, as described, is a 5 MP spell, minimum. Lastly, I know the Glitterdust spell in the PhB has a penalty to Hide, but you'd need to pay MP for that effect, and it isn't taken into account. With Illusion Light 3 you could inflict a -20 penalty to Hide, and you *should* be able to use Drain Air 12 to inflict a -40 penalty to Hide (can't find the rules that say you can, but *damnit*, I wanna!) Inflicting a -40 penalty to hide is a bit much to ask a 1MP Create Metal, and I'm sure someone could word a Illusion Shadow 3 spell so that even being covered by gold dust wouldn't make them visible, but, the concept stands.
> 
> 
> - Kemrain the *Friendly* Critic.




My bad, I was trying to suggest a modification of someone else's spell and didn't think about the fact that the create metal was still a 0 MP effect. You're right it should be
Create Metal 1 / Evoke Light 1 / Gen 3
and thus a 5 MP spell.

Regarding the extra round of blindness, can't you always choose to have an effect last for less than the maximum duration for flavor?

I'm not sure that you would "need" to pay extra for the hide penalty effect. One could assume that the -40 penalty from the PHB is just a mechanical description for what the bright glittering dust has on a person's chance to hide.  Thus the -40 could be just a description for what the dust created by the Create Metal 1 illuminated by the Create Light 1 does, rather than be a separate effect. I agree though that looking at if from just the 1 MP create metal does seem extreme.


----------



## Archus

Grabbed all of the spells I could find here (about 140) and put them on an EoMR wiki:
http://arcana.arcanearcade.com/

I'll add something to publish all the spells to one web page soon.  Probably will add some spells of my own soon.


----------



## RangerWickett

The 'wiki' site (what does that mean, by the way?) is nifty.  After LA comes out, I'd certainly be interested in helping out a bit.  For instance, it'd be inappropriate for me to put my characters in a book just for vanity, but on your website, it'd be fair, I'd think, because it's showing people how the rules work.


----------



## Verequus

The word wiki originates from the hawaian wiki-wiki, which means fast. A wiki allows access for everyone to edit the content.


----------



## Archus

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> The 'wiki' site (what does that mean, by the way?) is nifty.  After LA comes out, I'd certainly be interested in helping out a bit.  For instance, it'd be inappropriate for me to put my characters in a book just for vanity, but on your website, it'd be fair, I'd think, because it's showing people how the rules work.



RulesMaster had it right on the definition of wiki.

Anyeone is allowed to just edit the pages right there in the web browser.  I'm hopeing that I can get some interest in others posting their spells, rules, feats, etc.  If nothing else it will give me material to work with for my game.

Posting characters will help let people see how things can work and provide premade NPCs using the rules.

I'm really looking forward to LA coming out.  If you need any playtesting just give me a buzz.


----------



## torem13

> Originally Posted by Kemrain
> Spell Creation and Critique.. We've seen creation, now we see Critique.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by torem13
> SLEEPING CIRCLE
> Charm Humanoid 0/Gen 5
> DC: 13
> Total MP: 5
> Range: Short (30 ft.)
> Duration: One minute
> Area: 10 ft radius burst
> HD Threshold: 5 HD
> Saving Throw: Will negates
> This spell creates an area of light sleep from which creatures effected can be easily awoken, however they do not get a save after the first. Count lower HD creatures first up to the maximum. If only a single creature is targeted and has more than 5 HD add +1 on save for each HD above 5. Costs: 1 MP range, 1 MP area, 0 MP weak sleep, 3 MP subtle charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Subtle Charm is a Charm enhancement, and not a General Enhancement, the HD limit of this spell is 8, not 5. Otherwise, this is perfect. That'll teach ya to power down yer own spells.
Click to expand...



I missed that Subtle Charm is a charm enhancement. Here is the reposted spell with correction. 

SLEEPING CIRCLE
Charm Humanoid 3/Gen 2
DC: 13
Total MP: 5
Range: Short (30 ft.)
Duration: One minute
Area: 10 ft radius burst
HD Threshold: 8 HD
Saving Throw: Will negates
This spell creates an area of light sleep from which creatures effected can be easily awoken, however they do not get a save after the first. Count lower HD creatures first up to the maximum. If only a single creature is targeted and has more than 5 HD add +1 on save for each HD above 5. Costs: 1 MP range, 1 MP area, 0 MP weak sleep, 3 MP subtle charm.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Kemrain
> I'm not sure this spell can do what's being asked of it. The blindness looks alright, except that the dazzled effect lasts for a minute, not simply the rest of the duration (you're getting a free round, whoohoo.) The Create Metal is a problem, however. Because this spell combines two spell lists, it's not a "Simple Spell" and you forfeit any Free Cantrip effects. Any Spell Lists after the first force all spell lists involved to be 1 MP at the minimum. This, as described, is a 5 MP spell, minimum. Lastly, I know the Glitterdust spell in the PhB has a penalty to Hide, but you'd need to pay MP for that effect, and it isn't taken into account. With Illusion Light 3 you could inflict a -20 penalty to Hide, and you should be able to use Drain Air 12 to inflict a -40 penalty to Hide (can't find the rules that say you can, but damnit, I wanna!) Inflicting a -40 penalty to hide is a bit much to ask a 1MP Create Metal, and I'm sure someone could word a Illusion Shadow 3 spell so that even being covered by gold dust wouldn't make them visible, but, the concept stands.
> 
> 
> - Kemrain the Friendly Critic.







> Originally Posted by Astriemer
> My bad, I was trying to suggest a modification of someone else's spell and didn't think about the fact that the create metal was still a 0 MP effect. You're right it should be
> Create Metal 1 / Evoke Light 1 / Gen 3
> and thus a 5 MP spell.
> 
> Regarding the extra round of blindness, can't you always choose to have an effect last for less than the maximum duration for flavor?
> 
> I'm not sure that you would "need" to pay extra for the hide penalty effect. One could assume that the -40 penalty from the PHB is just a mechanical description for what the bright glittering dust has on a person's chance to hide. Thus the -40 could be just a description for what the dust created by the Create Metal 1 illuminated by the Create Light 1 does, rather than be a separate effect. I agree though that looking at if from just the 1 MP create metal does seem extreme.




I don't think it is extreme. A 5 MP spell is the approximate equal to a 3rd level spell. Glitterdust in the Phb is only 2 level. The Phb does state you can reveal hidden objects by coating them with chalk even though it doesn't give a hard number for the modifier. Being coated with shiny dust should drastically reduce the chances to hide. Creating a cloud of shiny gold-colored dust doesn't even break the 0 mp cost limit of 20 gp. My modification of the spell to eliminate the light part reduces it to a 3 mp spell which is still less powerful than the original 2nd level spell. My only possible problem is that MICA is a metallic crystal, so I don't know if it should be create crystal, create metal, create nature or create earth. 

SHIMMERDUST
Create Metal 0/Gen 3
Total MP: 3
Range: Medium (150 ft.)
Duration: 1 minute
Area: 10 ft. radius effect
Saving Throw: N/A
A cloud of golden particles covers everyone and everything in the area, outlining invisible things for the duration of the spell. All within the area are covered by the dust, which cannot be removed and continues to sparkle until it fades.
Any creature covered by the dust takes a –40 penalty on Hide checks.

Thanks for the critique. If I come up with more spells I will post them.


----------



## astriemer

torem13 said:
			
		

> I don't think it is extreme. A 5 MP spell is the approximate equal to a 3rd level spell. Glitterdust in the Phb is only 2 level. The Phb does state you can reveal hidden objects by coating them with chalk even though it doesn't give a hard number for the modifier. Being coated with shiny dust should drastically reduce the chances to hide. Creating a cloud of shiny gold-colored dust doesn't even break the 0 mp cost limit of 20 gp. My modification of the spell to eliminate the light part reduces it to a 3 mp spell which is still less powerful than the original 2nd level spell. My only possible problem is that MICA is a metallic crystal, so I don't know if it should be create crystal, create metal, create nature or create earth.
> 
> SHIMMERDUST
> Create Metal 0/Gen 3
> Total MP: 3
> Range: Medium (150 ft.)
> Duration: 1 minute
> Area: 10 ft. radius effect
> Saving Throw: N/A
> A cloud of golden particles covers everyone and everything in the area, outlining invisible things for the duration of the spell. All within the area are covered by the dust, which cannot be removed and continues to sparkle until it fades.
> Any creature covered by the dust takes a –40 penalty on Hide checks.
> 
> Thanks for the critique. If I come up with more spells I will post them.




I didn't think the 5 MP version was extreme either. I was saying the for 1 MP (or 0 MP) giving a -40 penalty seems extreme.  Granted, it is a natural side effect (as natural as things can be in a magical world) similar to coating with flour, but it seems to break the cost system somewhat. What's to stop me from making a simple cantrip like

COAT WITH DUST
Create Metal 0/Gen 0
Total MP: 0
Range: Touch
Duration: 1 minute
Area: 5' square
Saving Throw: None
A cloud of golden particles covers everyone and everything in the area, outlining invisible things for the duration of the spell. All within the area are covered by the dust, which cannot be removed and continues to sparkle until it fades.
Any creature covered by the dust takes a –40 penalty on Hide checks.

Granted, you'd have to target the correct square and it has to be next to you. I suppose that it is not that much different than what would happen if you spread flour in the square next to you. Okay, I suppose the cantrip isn't too powerful given the implications of the glitterdust spell.
However, if you compare it to a 0 MP cantrip Drain, it is much more powerful (though more limited in scope as it applies to only one specific dex based skill).

Any thoughts RW?


----------



## RangerWickett

Dude, if you can toss flour on someone without being able to wield magical forces, I think letting you do it with a cantrip is fair.  I'm not sure about the '-40 penalty' part, though.  Maybe if you used Create Light along with another create type, or just had the Elemental Object enhancement to cover them with solid light, you could justify it.

I wouldn't give it a number.  Just say that you can't hide behind concealment if you're coated with light, unless the thing you're hiding behind is glowing too.  You certainly wouldn't be able to use a shadow as concealment.


----------



## Archus

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Dude, if you can toss flour on someone without being able to wield magical forces, I think letting you do it with a cantrip is fair.  I'm not sure about the '-40 penalty' part, though.  Maybe if you used Create Light along with another create type, or just had the Elemental Object enhancement to cover them with solid light, you could justify it.
> 
> I wouldn't give it a number.  Just say that you can't hide behind concealment if you're coated with light, unless the thing you're hiding behind is glowing too.  You certainly wouldn't be able to use a shadow as concealment.




Using Elemental object enhancement could end up being outrageously expensive for what the spell does (since the same MP cost could create a ring of solid fire to burn people to a crisp or a wall of solid death).  But I don't think that covering an invisible person with flour would help much since anything picked up by an invisible person becomes invisible as well (if EoMR works like regular invisibility).  

But what I'd bet would work just dandy is a Create Nature spell that coats the area in firefly juice, producing something like the glow stick effect.  Even if it turns invisible, it still sheds light and would nicely outline someone.  Bioluminesence can also be found in deep sea creatures.  Maybe a Summon Vermin spell could fill an area with fireflies that would latch onto anyone they touch and nicely highlight them (unless you roll on the ground and squash them).

http://www.geocities.com/thesciencefiles/firefly/page.html

Maybe a Light Illusion or plain Create Light could stick some light to something (need Move Force to have it move right?) and leave it at that.

I probably wouldn't give an actual penalty to hide, just the fact that you glow is good enough.  But Glitterdust has the same penalty.  If you really wanted to simulate Glitterdust you need to add a blindness effect to the spell.


----------



## RangerWickett

Things picked up by invisible creatures turn invisible if they are tucked inside a pocket or something.  Flour and such is still visible.  But yeah, your idea is nifty too, though being covered in firefly innards is kinda disgusting.


----------



## astriemer

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Things picked up by invisible creatures turn invisible if they are tucked inside a pocket or something.  Flour and such is still visible.  But yeah, your idea is nifty too, though being covered in firefly innards is kinda disgusting.




Given the recent "Rules of the Game" article on the Woc web site http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/rg/20040921a perhaps this would be a better description of the dusting cantrip

COAT WITH DUST
Create Metal 0/Gen 0
Total MP: 0
Range: Touch
Duration: 1 minute
Area: 5' square
Saving Throw: Reflex negates
A cloud of golden particles covers everyone and everything in the area, outlining invisible things for the duration of the spell. All within the area are covered by the dust, which cannot be removed unless the creature removes all its clothing. The dust catches the existing light and sparkles faintly until the spell expires.

Any creature covered by the dust can automatically be located. A located invisible creature still causes a 50% miss chance and is still immune to special attacks that require precise targeting (such as sneak attacks and favored enemy bonuses).

Variants of this spell exist (using other spell lists such as Create Nature) that cover the target in a variety of other substances (such as flour, firefly juice, etc.), but the effects remain unchanged.



Then the -40 to hide checks (as per Glitterdust) would probably be more appropriate for the version of the spell that combines Create Metal 1/Create Light 1.


----------



## Archus

astriemer said:
			
		

> Any creature covered by the dust can automatically be located. A located invisible creature still causes a 50% miss chance and is still immune to special attacks that require precise targeting (such as sneak attacks and favored enemy bonuses).



Reading the section of that article on marking invisible foes with flour, it looks like it would just make them visible so you wouldn't suffer any miss chance.  They would get a reflex save to avoid the flour.  It really would make no sense to suffer a miss chance to hit the humanoid shaped area of flour.

It means that invisiblity is realitively easy to negate if you can pin down the general area or get a large area effect.  I've got no problem with that since the spell is relatively easy to pull off (3 MP and you can still attack).  So for the same number of MP I can glitter (or firefly juice) up a 30' radius from myself - sounds fair.

The glitterdust spell would probably still have a penalty to hide checks because of the glitter - effects your attempts to hide if you are invisible or not and that makes sense.


----------



## Kemrain

I disagree that glitter would make it much harder to hide. In some situations, yes, if you're hiding in an area of shadowey illumination, what light there is will be reflected off the shiney glitter and make your position more visible, though, I doubt it would reveal *what* is hiddien there.  In total darkness, though, glitter is no more revealing than chalk, or dust, or water.  When hiding with cover, and not consealment, I can't see how the glitter would make it harder, unless you're leaving a trail to your hiding spot, and then it would simply allow people looking for you to move around your cover and see you.

Make an invisible creature visible? Check. Keep you from hiding without cover even, maybe check. -40 to all hide checks, hells no!

- Kemrain the Hidden.


----------



## Verequus

Archus said:
			
		

> Reading the section of that article on marking invisible foes with flour, it looks like it would just make them visible so you wouldn't suffer any miss chance.  They would get a reflex save to avoid the flour.  It really would make no sense to suffer a miss chance to hit the humanoid shaped area of flour.
> 
> It means that invisiblity is realitively easy to negate if you can pin down the general area or get a large area effect.  I've got no problem with that since the spell is relatively easy to pull off (3 MP and you can still attack).  So for the same number of MP I can glitter (or firefly juice) up a 30' radius from myself - sounds fair.
> 
> The glitterdust spell would probably still have a penalty to hide checks because of the glitter - effects your attempts to hide if you are invisible or not and that makes sense.




How would you rule it, if someone uses Intensify Lightning?


----------



## Archus

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> How would you rule it, if someone uses Intensify Lightning?



In that case I'd probably give the invisible person the 50% miss chance.  Even though you have totally disbelieved the invisibility spell because the person is covered in "paint", some part of your mind still thinks they are invisible and you keep hearing this little voice that says "there isn't anyone there, why are you swinging at that random lump of flour?"

Weird thing I ddn't even think of (or really know about).  I'm operating on only reading EoMR and making several spells with not pratical EoMR application (just a great deal of d20 application that is a year old).

More and more I'm itching to run a d20 game and use EoMR.  The only thing that bothers me is the cost of some general enhancement (especially range).  Although I could probably get by with add a Scry effect to spells to get cheaper range.


----------



## Verequus

Archus:
 I see, that your OGL on ArcaneArcade isn't correct. You have to include at paragraph 15 everything found at the place in EoMR and to mention that the materials are from EoMR or respectively from the creator, unless nothing is mentioned. IANAL, so please check it with someone else, you can trust in those issues. Furthermore, the recent changes detail, that some links haven't been created. And how do I see, what changes are really made?


----------



## Archus

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Archus:
> I see, that your OGL on ArcaneArcade isn't correct. You have to include at paragraph 15 everything found at the place in EoMR and to mention that the materials are from EoMR or respectively from the creator, unless nothing is mentioned. IANAL, so please check it with someone else, you can trust in those issues. Furthermore, the recent changes detail, that some links haven't been created. And how do I see, what changes are really made?



I'll fix the OGL when I'm a bit more awake (you are welcome to fix it if you wish   but for now I pulled the one out of EoMR along with the section from the credits.  Since everything in the book is OGL (except for some phrases and art), I could pull all of the spells from the book out into the wiki - provided that Ryan and EN Publishing don't mind.  One of my personal goals is to add a d20 OGL spell a day.

The recent changes with missing links was caused by a rename of some files.  I'll try to keep the renaming down to a minimum, but right now I'm trying to find a good naming scheme.

Thanks for posting to the wiki RuleMaster


----------



## Verequus

I didn't posted anything - I simply deleted some superflous material, I came across. But that reminds me- instead the simple copy/paste-technic, could you remove/change text, which is more commentary? If I want to use such a spell, then I would have to ignore such things anyway, and it would look more professional, too.

BTW, I won't touch the OGL in any way - just in case, you would get sued and I get pointed at, being the culprit.


----------



## Archus

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> I didn't posted anything - I simply deleted some superflous material, I came across. But that reminds me- instead the simple copy/paste-technic, could you remove/change text, which is more commentary? If I want to use such a spell, then I would have to ignore such things anyway, and it would look more professional, too.



I was going to clean-up the spells some, but the first round was just to pull over everything I could find.  My cleanup will include renaming some spells, cleaning up and unifying their formats, and removing some duplicate spells.  I'll probably favor one fairly generic "Magic Dart (Evoke [Element|Alighnment] 0/Gen 1)" spell to several Firebolt, Acidbolt, etc spells - let the players come up with cool names for the spells.  

I will also favor d20 names for spells that approximate the d20 spell in question, so it will be easier for people looking for a particular spell from the standard magic system (in that case I'll have Magic Ball and Fireball).

One final personal guideline will be to make all spells using the minimal possible configuration with some scaling options.  For example I'll probably keep a 1 min duration on all the spells - for most spells this will work fine and the standard duration costs will apply.

Hmm, therein is one of my only problems with EoMR.  1 minute duration is perfectly acceptable for many spells, but a range of touch isn't and most standard d20 cantrips have a range more than touch.  I've considered allowing one of the following:
* You can overspend MP for range.
* Feat: Ranged Specalist - all your spells start at a range of 30 ft (or range costs are reduced by 1).
* There are 2 ranges, touch and sight (800 ft); anything else requires scrying.
* Just having my spellcasters use scry and rider spells a great dea.
* The default range is just 30 ft.
* Quit being a whiner and live with it.


			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> BTW, I won't touch the OGL in any way - just in case, you would get sued and I get pointed at, being the culprit.



Hopefully that won't happen.  I'm always happy to comply with the industry.


----------



## Verequus

Isn't this enough? "Target: A creature, object, or point in space." You have a reach of at least 5 ft. for cantrips. Another question: "You can overspend MP for range." What do you mean with that? I would have thought as an alternative rule, that you can pay two cantrips and get a range of 30 ft. This would be in the framework of the existing rules.

Edit:
And what is the second thing, you don't like?


----------



## Archus

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Isn't this enough? "Target: A creature, object, or point in space." You have a reach of at least 5 ft. for cantrips. Another question: "You can overspend MP for range." What do you mean with that? I would have thought as an alternative rule, that you can pay two cantrips and get a range of 30 ft. This would be in the framework of the existing rules.



When put in light of having a range of 5 ft it may not bother me much - or I'm just going with my final option of quitting my whining.  While you can't get cantrips that have a real range and have to spend more than I think is justified for range - you can do things that you can't in normal d20 (short range teleport or turning into a bird/fish for 1 MP for example).  Overall EoMR makes much more sense.

I was considering allowing people to spend more MP than their caster level for general enhancements - hence overspending for range.  Maybe I'll add a feat "Overcasting" that lets you spend 1 or 2 MP over you caster level limit for General enhancements only or "General Enhancment Specalist" that reduces the cost of General Enhancements by 1 or 2 MP.



			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Edit:
> And what is the second thing, you don't like?



I've grown accustom to fireball like damage, but this is just whining.  Sure I can't dish out 10d6 fireballs at 10th level, but I can do a whole bunch more stuff as an EoMR spellcaster.  Also my biggest complaints about D&D evaporate using EoMR:
* Multiclassing spellcasters are screwed.  EoMR makes caster levels stack like base attack does for fighters.

* Clerics are a hideously overpowered class - better armor, weapons, hit points, special domain powers and about the same massive damage potential as wizards.  EoMR puts all spellcasters on a level playing field.

I'm eagerly awaiting the Lyceian Arcana to start a game.


----------



## Verequus

Archus said:
			
		

> When put in light of having a range of 5 ft it may not bother me much - or I'm just going with my final option of quitting my whining.  While you can't get cantrips that have a real range and have to spend more than I think is justified for range - you can do things that you can't in normal d20 (short range teleport or turning into a bird/fish for 1 MP for example).  Overall EoMR makes much more sense.
> 
> I was considering allowing people to spend more MP than their caster level for general enhancements - hence overspending for range.  Maybe I'll add a feat "Overcasting" that lets you spend 1 or 2 MP over you caster level limit for General enhancements only or "General Enhancment Specalist" that reduces the cost of General Enhancements by 1 or 2 MP.




Lyceian Arcana has a feat like Overcasting, but it will result in Ability Damage. Any overspending beyound the actual caster level has to be carefully considered regarding its consequences. E.g., if you could spend more on Range, then you strengthen (not only) the fireball spells, because you undermine the cost of Flexibility vs. Power. I think, that a fireball spell needs two MP more than its into MP coverted core counterpart for being equivalent in its base variant. Taking into account, that ALL spells would profit from a feat like your "General Enhancement Specalist" and that normally a specialist needs normally Mastery over his field of expertise, then this feat is grossly overpowered.



> I've grown accustom to fireball like damage, but this is just whining.  Sure I can't dish out 10d6 fireballs at 10th level, but I can do a whole bunch more stuff as an EoMR spellcaster.  Also my biggest complaints about D&D evaporate using EoMR:
> * Multiclassing spellcasters are screwed.  EoMR makes caster levels stack like base attack does for fighters.
> 
> * Clerics are a hideously overpowered class - better armor, weapons, hit points, special domain powers and about the same massive damage potential as wizards.  EoMR puts all spellcasters on a level playing field.
> 
> I'm eagerly awaiting the Lyceian Arcana to start a game.




"To fireball like damage"? Is this English?  If you mean, that you don't get more damage with an increased caster level, then you don't take into account, that with adapting damage it would be greatly unbalanced. In such a case, you can toss out tons of damage and pay only 5 MP for each spell, while having hundreds of MP. It is only a different way to adjust the power - in the core rules, the magic system without the use of the caster level would be simply unusable, because you would have to research every level a new spell for the slots, which have to be changed, too. Yes, everything balanced in its own way.

I agree with you about the clerics, but I have to disagree with you about the multiclassing. While the wizard/cleric combination is easily achieved and in every regard as viable as every other pure caster combination, a fighter/mage is still screwed. Feats like Practised Spellcaster or the other one in your wiki help to mitigate the problem, but it kinda like to say: "In a Undead-heavy campaign the rouge has to take a feat, which allows sneak-attacking of undead" - give one of your precious resources up to be viable again. Actually, I don't believe, that it is possible to balance a fighter/mage out without changing MP per day, spell lists known, bonus feats and so on, and if we are at this area, then it is simpler, if we can give up classes and switch to a system like the one of Buy The Numbers.


----------



## The Goblin King

I'm trying to figure out how to do this spell.  The idea is to make the targets shadow animate and attack them.  I'm not sure if Summon Undead or Transform Undead is the best way to go.  Also, this spell can be defeated by a really really bright light which would cause all the shadows in the area to disappear.  Would that be worth anything or would that just be a side effect?


----------



## Semirhage

*Opinion*

The cost effective approach on this one will be Summon Undead. With the MP you save, you can afford some extra general enhancements or use Illusion Shadow to make it appear as if the character's shadow vanished when the monster was summoned. 

The flavor bit really isn't worth anything, when you consider that the effect that dispels all shadows in the area is going to be 1) a 3 MP plus modifer Create Light Spell{Luminesence}, which by definition drives away all Shadows, or 2) an Evoke Light spell or varying magnitude, which is the antithesis of the shadow anyway. So, all you've really said is that the system works and opposed elements do extra damage.


----------



## Archus

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Lyceian Arcana has a feat like Overcasting, but it will result in Ability Damage. Any overspending beyound the actual caster level has to be carefully considered regarding its consequences.




I like this method much better than the one I proposed.  I knew that general enhancement MP reduciton would just make everything more powerful but for some reason the cost of range bothers me (easily fixed as a house rule to make it Touch 0 MP, 800 ft 1MP if I wanted - or just use scry).



			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> "To fireball like damage"? Is this English?  If you mean, that you don't get more damage with an increased caster level, then you don't take into account, that with adapting damage it would be greatly unbalanced. In such a case, you can toss out tons of damage and pay only 5 MP for each spell, while having hundreds of MP. It is only a different way to adjust the power - in the core rules, the magic system without the use of the caster level would be simply unusable, because you would have to research every level a new spell for the slots, which have to be changed, too. Yes, everything balanced in its own way.




I meant I'm used to having a 10th level wizard dish out 10d6 in an area with fireball, where the EoMR "wizard" would only dish out 6d6 in an area.  But the nice thing (you rightly point out) is that the EoMR wizard could do that a bunch of times.

Slowly I'm adjusting my world view and liking EoMR more and more.  The hints dropped about the Lyceian Arcana have convinced me that it is a must have.  I'll be using the two supplements in my next game and will try to get all the spellcasters to buy their own copies.



			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> I agree with you about the clerics, but I have to disagree with you about the multiclassing. While the wizard/cleric combination is easily achieved and in every regard as viable as every other pure caster combination, a fighter/mage is still screwed. Feats like Practised Spellcaster or the other one in your wiki help to mitigate the problem, but it kinda like to say: "In a Undead-heavy campaign the rouge has to take a feat, which allows sneak-attacking of undead" - give one of your precious resources up to be viable again. Actually, I don't believe, that it is possible to balance a fighter/mage out without changing MP per day, spell lists known, bonus feats and so on, and if we are at this area, then it is simpler, if we can give up classes and switch to a system like the one of Buy The Numbers.




I didn't find my 5th/5th Wizard/Cleric to be anywhere near as effective as the 10th Wizard or 10th Cleric.  A little more versitile.  But then I picked up a prestige class that leveled both at the same time and I was a god.  My 9th Wizard with 1 level of Cleric was much better - access to Cleric scrolls was all I need.

The Practiced Spellcaster is a minor patch for a very focused spellcaster that is mostly a fighter.  The Mageknight is really the way to go if you want to do both.

You have a good point about spending the precious feats to be effective.  I tried to mix up the types of enounters in my game, but when they fought undead and constructs too often the rogues felt slighted.  Same thing happens if you fight too many things with magic resistance - the spellcasters are fairly screwed.  If I were running an "against the undead" campaign, I might let the rogues have their sneak attack effect undead normally but take a feat to effect the living (specilized undead slaying rogues).

Thanks for the feedback RuleMaster, it helped.


----------



## Verequus

Archus said:
			
		

> Slowly I'm adjusting my world view and liking EoMR more and more.  The hints dropped about the Lyceian Arcana have convinced me that it is a must have.  I'll be using the two supplements in my next game and will try to get all the spellcasters to buy their own copies.




If you have seen the teasers, then it is no question, that Lyceian Arcana will be very useful. Combined with an updated EoMR (how shall that be called? EoMR 1.5?) it will be an invincible system compared to the core rules. And I appreciate the support, like RangerWickett surely does (although I won't see any money from it  ).



> I didn't find my 5th/5th Wizard/Cleric to be anywhere near as effective as the 10th Wizard or 10th Cleric.  A little more versitile.  But then I picked up a prestige class that leveled both at the same time and I was a god.  My 9th Wizard with 1 level of Cleric was much better - access to Cleric scrolls was all I need.




I meant actually the EoMR-representation of a Wizard/Cleric, not the standard classes. I should have made that clearer.



> The Practiced Spellcaster is a minor patch for a very focused spellcaster that is mostly a fighter.  The Mageknight is really the way to go if you want to do both.




Yes, I've looked again at the stats. I've never noticed before, that a Mageknight has access to Fighter-only feats, so my impression, that Mageknight is some kind of Cleric is only partially correct: It can be one, but it hasn't to be one.



> You have a good point about spending the precious feats to be effective.  I tried to mix up the types of enounters in my game, but when they fought undead and constructs too often the rogues felt slighted.  Same thing happens if you fight too many things with magic resistance - the spellcasters are fairly screwed.  If I were running an "against the undead" campaign, I might let the rogues have their sneak attack effect undead normally but take a feat to effect the living (specilized undead slaying rogues).




The problem with the undead sneaking is, that it doesn't take into account, what sneak attack actually means. SKR himself suggested himself a solution, but I don't find the thread now, where the solution is detailed (and I've forgotten it). Maybe you can ask in Meta for that?



> Thanks for the feedback RuleMaster, it helped.




I'm glad to help. Actually, the lack of your response made me insecure, if I have gone too far in one or other direction - but it seems, I worried simply too much. At least, the years dabbling in game design start to pay off themselves. How goes the old saying? "To become a good game designer, you have to start as a bad one."


----------



## Archus

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Yes, I've looked again at the stats. I've never noticed before, that a Mageknight has access to Fighter-only feats, so my impression, that Mageknight is some kind of Cleric is only partially correct: It can be one, but it hasn't to be one.




Mageknights don't need to be religious at all.  I was planning on making an order of swordmages Mageknight.  Spells to boost defenses, movement, and damage being the order of the day.  You could even make an unarmed specalist with spells to boost damage - although I'd really like to make a prestige class for these guys to give them Monk like bonuses to unarmed damage - but even without they could do some impressive things.



			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> The problem with the undead sneaking is, that it doesn't take into account, what sneak attack actually means. SKR himself suggested himself a solution, but I don't find the thread now, where the solution is detailed (and I've forgotten it). Maybe you can ask in Meta for that?




I'll go check it out.  You could change the sneak attack from dirty fighting and knowledge of weak spots to magically enhanced damage vs undead, but why would you need to distract them.... 

Probably would make a better undead slayer with a mageknight.



			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> I'm glad to help. Actually, the lack of your response made me insecure, if I have gone too far in one or other direction - but it seems, I worried simply too much. At least, the years dabbling in game design start to pay off themselves. How goes the old saying? "To become a good game designer, you have to start as a bad one."




I wasn't offended at all, just was at my MBA classes this weekend.  Even if your ideas went against mine, I'm always happy to hear well constructed discourse (as yours is).

Just keeping up my interest in EoMR until LR comes out and I try to start my new campaign.  Trying to decide between running "The Worlds Largest Dungeon", Dragonstar, Dungeon Magazine adventures, or something of my own creation.  I'll probably go with TWLD for now - 8 months to go on my masters and not much time.  Some of the non-magic classes from Arcana Unearthed are going to be brought in - if I had time I'd port over the Witch, and Magister (very little effort needed here) to EoMR.

Have a good night.


----------



## Verequus

Archus said:
			
		

> Mageknights don't need to be religious at all.  I was planning on making an order of swordmages Mageknight.  Spells to boost defenses, movement, and damage being the order of the day.  You could even make an unarmed specalist with spells to boost damage - although I'd really like to make a prestige class for these guys to give them Monk like bonuses to unarmed damage - but even without they could do some impressive things.




I haven't considered this path - thank you for the tip!



> I wasn't offended at all, just was at my MBA classes this weekend.  Even if your ideas went against mine, I'm always happy to hear well constructed discourse (as yours is).




Thank you!  



> Just keeping up my interest in EoMR until LR comes out and I try to start my new campaign.  Trying to decide between running "The Worlds Largest Dungeon", Dragonstar, Dungeon Magazine adventures, or something of my own creation.  I'll probably go with TWLD for now - 8 months to go on my masters and not much time.  Some of the non-magic classes from Arcana Unearthed are going to be brought in - if I had time I'd port over the Witch, and Magister (very little effort needed here) to EoMR.
> 
> Have a good night.




I'd like to see the ports - you could put them on the wiki. But beware, that you can't use the names, as they are IP. But ask Monte for a license, which allows the use.

Good night and good luck.


----------



## astriemer

*New Spells and such*

Hey all-
  I finally got around to posting some of the spells we've been using in our campaign. I was about to post them to the wiki site, but thought I'd run them past you all to get some feedback.

I've divided the spells into three sections: d20 conversions, new spells, and a few new feats that we've come up with (though we haven't tried any of them yet).

Thanks for the assist,

Okay, I've broken this post into three parts so as to make comments easier.  Sorry for the long original post (they're still long, but not as bad).

This first one will just be d20 spell conversions...

*d20 SPELL CONVERSIONS*

0 MP Spells
Anarchic Water
Infuse Chaos 0/Gen 0
Total MP: 0
Range: Touch
Area: one pint of water
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: This spell imbues a flash (1 pint) of water with the energy of chaos, turning it into anarchic water. Requires the Craft Charged Item feat (cost: 10 gp + 1 XP). Costs: 0 MP Infuse Chaos.
Similar spells exist for Holy Water, Axiomatic Water, and Unholy water.

Blur
Illusion Shadow 0/Gen 0
Total MP: 0
Range: Touch
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The subject’s outline appears blurred, shifting and wavering. This distortion grants the subject concealment (20% miss chance). A see invisibility spell or the like does not counteract the blur effect, but a true seeing spell does. Opponents that cannot see the subject or that have blindsense or blindsight ignore the spell’s effect (though fighting an unseen opponent carries penalties of its own).Costs: 0 MP simple visual illusion.

1 MP Spells
Beastland Ferocity
Charm Humanoid 0/Gen 1
Total MP: 1
Range: Touch
Area: one humanoid
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: You unleash the savage will to survive inherent in every creature. The subject becomes such a tenacious combatant that it continues to fight without penalty even while disabled or dying. If the creature is reduced to -10 hit points, it dies normally. Costs: 0 MP mild bravery, 1 MP duration.

Camoflage
Illusion Shadow 1/Gen 0
Total MP: 1
Range: Touch
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The affected creature is concealed by a fair illusion granting a +10 bonus to Hide checks. Costs: 1 MP standard visual illusion.

Darkvision
Scry 1/Gen 0
Total MP: 1
Range: Touch
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: For the duration the target gains darkvision 30. Costs: 1 MP darkvision.

Daze
Charm Humanoid 0/Gen 1
Total MP: 1
Range: Close
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: The caster dazes a creature of 5 HD or less. The dazed creature can take no actions, but can defend itself normally for the duration. Costs: 0 MP weak daze, 1 MP range.

Featherfall
Move Air 0/Gen 1
Total MP: 1
Range: Touch
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: This signature spell is quickened, allowing it to be cast after you fall, before you hit the ground. You fall at a safe speed of 60 ft. per round. Costs: 0 MP featherfall, 1 MP quickened signature spell (cantrip). This spell requires the Quickened Spell feat.

Resistance
Abjure Force 0/Gen 1
Total MP: 1
Range: Touch
Area: one humanoid
Duration: 1 hour
Save: Will (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: You get a +1 resistance bonus on all saves for the duration. Costs: 0 MP free cantrip effect, 1 MP duration.

Spook
Charm Humanoid 0/Gen 1
Total MP: 1
Range: Close
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: The target is spooked and suffers from being shaken (-2 morale penalty on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, and saving throws). Costs: 0 MP weak fear, 1 MP range.

2 MP Spells
Darkvision
Scry 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 2
Range: Touch
Area: one humanoid
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The target gets darkvision 30’ for the duration. Costs: 1 MP scry darkvision, 1 MP duration.

3 MP Spells
Invisibility
Illusion Shadow 3/Gen 0
Total MP: 3
Range: Touch
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The affected creature is protected by a complex visual illusion. If the affected creature deal damage to, or casts a spell and has it resisted by, another creature, that creature is allowed to attempt to disbelieve automatically, with a +4 bonus. Costs: 3 MP complex visual illusion.

Magic Missile
Evoke Force 2/Gen 1
Total MP: 3
Range: Close
Area: one creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: None
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: The caster fires force missiles that strike the target for 3d6 force damage with a successful ranged touch attack. Costs: 2 MP damage, 1 MP range.

Melf’s Acid Arrow
Create Acid 1/Infuse Force 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 3
Range: Touch
Area: Fifty projectiles, all of which must be in contact with each other at the time of casting
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: You turn ammunition (such as arrows, bolts, shuriken, and stones) into acidic projectiles. Each piece of ammunition deals an extra 1d6 points of acid damage to any target it hits. Additionally each missile gains a +1 enhancement bonus on attacks and damage. Costs: 1 MP damage, 1 MP duration, 1 MP infuse force

Obscuring Mist
Create Mist 0/Gen 3
Total MP: 3
Range: 0
Area: 20 foot radius sphere
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: The caster creates a cloud of mist that obscures sight. Total concealment for more than 5’ away, partial concealment to 5’ (20% miss). Mist can be dispersed by strong winds. Costs: 0 MP mist, 2 MP area, 1 MP duration.

Protection from Elements
Abjure Force 2/Gen 1
Total MP: 3
Range: Touch
Area: Creature Touched
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: The affected creature is protected from energy damage. The creature has energy resistance (all) of 5. Costs: 2 MP energy resistance, 1 MP duration.

Shield (Force)
Create Force 2/Move Force 1/Gen 0
Total MP: 3
Range: 0
Area: tower shield
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: Creates a tower shield of force that moves to intercept attacks made at the caster providing a +4 shield bonus to AC. The shield moves of its own accord to block attacks as long as the caster is aware of the attack. Costs: 2 MP elemental object, 1 MP effective strength.

Sleep
Charm Humanoid 1/Gen 2
Total MP: 3
Range: Close
Area: 10 foot radius sphere
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: Creatures in the area (up to 7 HD) fall asleep unless they make their Will save.  Costs: 0 MP weak sleep, 1 MP range, 1 MP area, 1 MP increase threshold

4 MP Spells
Tiefling/Eladrin Blessing
Infuse Lighting 3/Gen 1
Total MP: 4
Range: Touch
Area: Creature touched
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: The creature touched is filled with a bit of infernal/divine power. They gain a +2 enhancement bonus to Charisma and to Dexterity. Costs: 3 MP enhance two ability scores, 1 MP duration.

5 MP Spells
Avoid Planar Effects
Transform Outsider 4/Gen 1
Total MP: 5
Range: Touch
Area: one creature
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The target gains a temporary respite from the natural effects of a specific plane. These effects include extremes in temperature, lack of air, poisonous fumes, emanations of positive or negative energy, or other attributes of the plane itself. The effects of gravity traits, alignment traits, and magic traits aren’t negated by avoid planar effects, nor is the special entrapping trait that some planes have. Costs: 4 MP transform strong defenses, 1 MP duration.

Hamatula Barbs
Transform Outsider 2/Gen 3
Total MP: 5
Range: Touch
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 hour
Save: Fortitude (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description:  This barbed-devil-inspired transmutation causes the subject to grow a covering of sharp barbs from its skin, equipment, or clothing, whichever is appropriate when the spell is cast. Any creature striking the subject with a handheld weapon or a natural weapon takes 1d8 points of slashing and piercing damage from the subject’s barbs. This damage does not apply to attackers using reach weapons. The subject itself is not harmed by its own barbs. Costs: 2 MP transform outsider (partial unique form, est. CR 1), 3 MP duration.

Mechanus Mind
Abjure Force 2/Infuse Death 2/Gen 1
Total MP: 5
Range: Touch
Area: one creature
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Like entities that inhabit the plane of Mechanus, the subject of Mechanus Mind temporarily becomes a being of focused order. The subject gains a +4 bonus on Will saving throws to resist mind-affecting spells. While in the grip of Mechanus Mind, the subject also becomes more analytical and less emotional. The subject gains a +2 bonus on all Intelligence-based checks, but takes a -2 penalty on Charisma-based checks.

Touch of Adamantine
Transform Metal 4/Gen 1
Total MP: 5
Range: Touch
Area: weapon touched
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Fortitude (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: This spell grants one weapon the properties of an adamantine weapon. The weapon gains a +1 enhancement bonus on attack rolls (as though it were a masterwork weapon) and bypasses hardness when striking objects or sundering weapons, ignoring hardness less than 20. The affected weapon also has one-third more hit points than normal for the duration of the spell. You can’t cast this spell on a natural weapon, such as an unarmed strike. A monk’s unarmed strike is considered a weapon, and thus it can be enhanced by this spell. If the weapon is made of another special material (cold iron or silver for example), it loses the benefits of its original special material for the spell’s duration. Costs: 1 MP duration, 4 MP transform (based on the cost of create).

6 MP Spells
Flaming Sphere
Evoke Fire 4/Move Force 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 6
Range: Close
Area: small flaming sphere
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None 
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: Conjures a flaming sphere that does 1d6 fire damage to any creature it touches with a successful ranged touch attack. The caster can move the sphere to attack the same or a new creature each round. Costs: 4 MP enduring damage, 1 MP range, 1 MP effective strength.

Mantle of Chaos
Abjure Law 3/Gen 3
Total MP: 6
Range: Touch
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 hour
Save: Will (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: Flickering yellow chaotic energy surrounds you. This power grants you spell resistance 14 against lawful spells and spells cast by lawful creatures. Costs: 3 MP abjure law spell resistance, 3 MP duration.

7 MP Spells
Belker Claws
Evoke Air 7/Gen 0
Total MP: 7
Range: Touch
Area: Living creature or creatures touched
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Fortitude half
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: This spell transforms one of your hands into a smoky claw like that of a belker. With a successful touch attack, you fill a living target’s lungs with smoke. The smoke inside the victim solidifies into miniature claws and begins to rip at the surrounding organs, dealing 3d4 points of damage. A successful Fortitude save halves the damage dealt. The smoke lasts for two rounds, doing another 3d4 points of damage during the second round. You can use this melee touch attack once per round up to a maximum of twice. Costs: 7 MP air damage split over multiple creatures and rounds.

Telepathy Tap
Compel Humanoid 4/Divination 1/Gen 2
Total MP: 7
Range: 0
Area: 20’ radius
Duration: Concentration
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: You can overhear the telepathic conversations of other creatures within the spell’s area. Telepathy tap does not allow you to detect the uncommunicated thoughts of creatures or understand conversations spoken in languages you do not comprehend. In an area where numerous telepathic conversations are occurring at the same time, you must specify the creatures you wish to overhear during a given round. You can separate and decipher the telepathic messages of a number of creatures equal to 1+ your Int bonus. Telepathy Tap does not allow you to overhear the telepathic conversations of creatures protected by a mind blank spell, nor does it grant the ability to telepathically communicate with other creatures. Creatures get an initial save to resist the spell, but if they fail are affected for the entire duration.
Costs: 1 MP mind scan, 3 MP subtle compulsion, 1 MP dowse simple, 2 MP area.

8 MP Spells
Antimagic Shell
Dispel Magic 5/Gen 3
Total MP: 8
Range: Medium
Area: 10’ radius
Duration: 1 minute
Save: none
Spell Resistance: special
Description: A sphere of antimagic is created generating SR 15+caster’s ranks in Dispel Magic. Magic items and permanent effects are suppressed if their caster level +11 is less than the SR of the spell. Costs: 5 MP antimagic, 2 MP range, 1 MP area.

Confusion
Charm Humanoid 4/Gen 4
Total MP: 8
Range: Close
Area: 20 foot radius
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: Creatures in the area (up to 13 HD) when the spell is cast are confused for the duration. Costs: 0 MP weak confusion, 4 MP increase threshold, 1 MP range, 1 MP duration, 2 MP area.

Infernal Wound
Create Death 8/Gen 0
Total MP: 8
Range: Touch
Area: weapon touched
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: The infernal wound spell makes a weapon inflict persistent wounds similar to those made by bearded devils and horned devils. A creature injured by a weapon with infernal wound cast upon it loses 2 additional hit points each round for the remaining duration of the spell. The continuing hit point loss can be stopped by a Heal check (DC 10 + MP/2 + caster’s ability mod), a cure spell, or a heal spell. Costs: 8 MP elemental weapon (damage averaged and spread over duration).

Evil Glare
Evoke Death 6/Gen 2
Total MP: 8
Range: 30 feet
Area: living creatures
Duration: 1 minute and 1d8 rounds; see text
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: This spell, inspired by the malevolent gaze of the shadowy nightwalkers, causes your eyes to glow with dark energy. Immediately upon completion of the spell, you may target a living creature within range with your glare; that creature becomes paralyzed with fear for 1d8 rounds. You must be able to see the creature, and it must be able to see you (though it need not meet your gaze). Once per round after that for the duration of the spell, you can target another creature with your glare as a move action. You can’t target the same creature twice with a single casting of the spell, regardless of the success of its saves. Cost: 6 MP death damage (swapped out for paralysis), 1 MP range, 1 MP duration (divided among targets).

Globe of Invulnerability, Lesser
Dispel Magic 5/Gen 3
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: 10’ radius
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: none
Spell Resistance: special
Description: In immobile faintly shimmering sphere surrounds you and excludes all spell effects unable to penetrate SR 15+caster’s ranks in Dispel Magic. The area of effect of any such spells does not include the area of the globe. The caster is unaffected by the globe and up to 8 other creatures can also be unaffected. The globe can be brought down by a targeted dispel magic, but not an area dispel magic. Note that spell effects are not disrupted; they are merely suppressed while within the globe. Magic items and permanent effects are suppressed if their caster level +11 is less than the SR of the spell. Costs: 5 MP antimagic, 1 MP duration, 1 MP area, 1 MP discerning.

Magic Missiles
Evoke Force 5/Gen 3
Total MP: 8
Range: Close
Area: up to 8 creatures in a 20’ diameter sphere
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: None
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: The caster fires force missiles that automatically strike up to eight targets for 3d4+3 force damage. Costs: 5 MP damage (halved for no save), 1 MP range, 1 MP area, 1 MP discerning.

Shield of Glory
Abjure Nature 3/ Abjure Force 4/Gen 1
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: one creature touched
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: An armor like force strengthens the creatures clothing or skin providing a +4 enchanement bonus to AC and providing resistance 10 versus all forms of energy. Costs: 3 MP abjure nature AC, 4 MP abjure force resistance, 1 MP duration.

Tiefling/Eladrin Blessing, Greater
Infuse Lava 4/Infuse Force 1/Gen 3
Total MP: 8
Range: Touch
Area: Creature touched
Duration: 1 hour
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: The creature touched is filled with a bit of infernal/divine power. They gain a +4 enhancement bonus to Charisma and a +2 enhancement bonus to attacks. Costs: 4 MP enhance one ability scores, 1 MP enhance attack, 3 MP duration.

Magic Weapon, Greater
Infuse Force 5/Gen 3
Total MP: 8
Range: Touch
Area: weapon touched
Duration: 1 hour
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The weapon touched by the caster gains a +5 enhancement bonus on attacks and damage. It is also considered a magical weapon for purposes of overcoming damage reduction. Costs: 5 MP enhance attack, 3 MP duration.

Haste, Greater
Infuse Time 5/Gen 3
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 hour
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The caster is placed slightly outside the time stream such that he is moving slightly quicker than the normal world. As a result he gains an extra standard action each round. This spell counters and is countered by slow. Costs: 5 MP enhance time, 3 MP duration.

X-Ray Vision
Scry 5/Gen 3
Total MP: 8
Range: 60’
Area: caster
Duration: 1 hour
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: For the duration the caster is granted omnivision. He can see through solid objects, with a range of 60’. Darkness still provides concealment, but objects, fog, etc. do not. The caster can choose not to see certain objects, such as if he wants to be able to shield himself from a medusa hiding behind a rock. Costs: 3 MP Omnivision, 2 MP extended range, 3 MP duration.

Fast Healing
Heal Life 8/Gen 0
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The caster gains fast healing 7 for the duration of the spell. Costs: 8 MP enduring curing.

Owl’s Wisdom, Greater
Infuse Water 8/Gen 0
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Caster is infused with energy gaining +8 enhancement bonus to Wisdom. Duration 10 minutes for Infuse Specialist. Costs: 8 MP increased stat.

Cat’s Grace, Greater
Infuse Air 8/Gen 0
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Caster is infused life energy gaining +8 enhancement bonus to Dexterity. Duration 10 minutes for Infuse Specialist. Costs: 8 MP increased stat.

Bull’s Strength, Greater
Infuse Earth 8/Gen 0
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Caster is infused with energy gaining +8 enhancement bonus to Strength. Duration 10 minutes for Infuse Specialist. Costs: 8 MP increased stat.

Displacement
Illusion Shadow 1/Illusion Lightning 4/Gen 3
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 hour
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Caster form is hazy and indistinct; his actual location is hard to determine. Creatures have a 50% miss chance with any attack. True seeing or blind-sight will prevent this, but detect invisibility will not. Costs: 1 MP standard visual illusion, 4 MP intensify visual, 3 MP duration.

11 MP Spells
Anarchic Storm
Create Water 1/Evoke Chaos 8/Gen 2
Total MP: 11
Range: 0
Area: 20’ radius centered on caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Reflex 1/2
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: A driving rain falls reducing hearing and vision and giving a -4 penalty on Listen, Spot, and Search checks. Additionally, the rain gives a -4 penalty on ranged attacks that pass through the area. The force of the rain extinguishes unprotected flames and has a 50% chance to extinguish protected flames. Lawful creatures in the area take 2d6 damage each round, Neutral creatures take half damage (1/4 with a successful save), and Chaotic creatures take no damage. Costs: 1 MP create water, 8 MP enduring damage, 2 MP area.
A Lesser version of this spell exists that uses Evoke Chaos 4 (Total MP cost 7) that only does 1d6 damage to Lawful creatures each round. Costs: 1 MP create water, 4 MP enduring damage, 2 MP area.
Similar spells exist for Axiomatic Storm (damages Chaotics), Infernal Storm (damages Goods), and Heavenly Storm (damages Evils).

Wall of Force
Create Force 9/Gen 2
Total MP: 11
Range: 0
Area: 10 foot radius around caster
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: A sphere of force of up to 10 foot radius surrounds the caster. The sphere has hardness 50, energy resistance 50, and 50 hit points per 5’ section. Costs: 3 MP elemental object, 6 MP force special effect, 1 MP area, 1 MP duration.

12 MP Spells
Attune Form
Transform Outsider 4/Gen 8
Total MP: 12
Range: Touch
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 day
Save: Will (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Other than the duration, this spell exactly resembles Avoid Planar Effects. Costs: 4 MP transform strong defenses, 8 MP duration.

Misama of Entropy
Evoke Time 9/Gen 3
Total MP: 12
Range: 0
Area: 30’ cone
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: Fortitude 1/2
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: Misasma of entropy causes accelerated decay in all wood, leather, and other natural materials in the spell’s area. It destroys nonmagical objects of wood, leather, paper, and other formerly living organic matter. All such objects within the area rot into slimy, pulpy masses. Objects weighing more than 10 pounds are not affected, but all other objects of the appropriate composition are ruined. Alternatively, you can target miasma of entropy against a single solid object of nonliving organic matter that weighs up to 100 pounds. When targeted against an animated object of organic material, miasma of entropy deals 10d6 points of damage, with a Fortitude save for half damage. Costs: 9 MP evoke time damage, 3 MP area.

Telepathy Block
Dispel Magic 3/Gen 9
Total MP: 12
Range: Close
Area: 80’ radius
Duration: 1 minute
Save: special
Spell Resistance: no
Description: This spell is designed to block telepathic communication within its area. The area gains spell resistance equal to 1 + your Dispel Magic skill modifier against Compel Humanoid, Compel Outsider, and Compel Magical Beast. Costs: 3 MP targeted anti-magic (1 each Compel Humanoid, Compel Outsider and Compel Magical Beast), 1 MP range, 8 MP area.

15 MP Spells
Balor Nimbus
Create Fire 15/Gen 0
Total MP: 15
Range: 0
Area: Personal
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: Like the legendary balor, your body bursts into lurid flames. The flames do not harm you or any equipment you carry or wear. However, each round, the flames deal 6d6 points of fire damage to any creature grappling you (or any creature you grapple) on your turn. Costs: 15 MP elemental weapon.

Word of Recall
Move Space 11/Gen 4
Total MP: 15
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 24 hours
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The caster is protected by an enchantment that will teleport him to a specified location when a specific condition is met. The condition is named when the spell is first cast (such as when reduced to 0 or fewer hit points). The location is also specified when the spell is first cast. The spell does not function across planes. Therefore, if the trigger condition is meet while the caster is on a different plane than the one he originally cast the spell on, the spell fails to function (unless he is taken back to the original plane and the spell and trigger conditions are still in effect). Costs: 11 MP teleport, 4 MP contingency.


----------



## Verequus

So many spells... I can't read them all today, so I tried to find some interesting bits. General comment: Please include detailed costs for every spell - deciphering spells with strange effects are much harder, if you don't know the ingredients of the spell. Some spells contain costs, which are the combination of different effects, like Infernal Wounds.



> Touch of Adamantine
> Transform Metal 4/Gen 1
> Total MP: 5
> Range: Touch
> Area: weapon touched
> Duration: 10 minutes
> Save: Fortitude (harmless)
> Spell Resistance: yes
> Description: This spell grants one weapon the properties of an adamantine weapon. The weapon gains a +1 enhancement bonus on attack rolls (as though it were a masterwork weapon) and bypasses hardness when striking objects or sundering weapons, ignoring hardness less than 20. The affected weapon also has one-third more hit points than normal for the duration of the spell. You can’t cast this spell on a natural weapon, such as an unarmed strike. A monk’s unarmed strike is considered a weapon, and thus it can be enhanced by this spell. If the weapon is made of another special material (cold iron or silver for example), it loses the benefits of its original special material for the spell’s duration. Costs: 1 MP duration, 4 MP transform (based on the cost of create).




It isn't only illogical, that one can transform the monk's unarmed strike, but not a normal unarmed strike - I can't form a visual image, that explains this  mystery, too. But actually you can this spell not only for the intended effect - a "Adamantine Body" comes into my mind. Without "De-animate" one would be living adamantine, wouldn't one?



> Infernal Wound
> Create Death 8/Gen 0
> Total MP: 8
> Range: Touch
> Area: weapon touched
> Duration: 1 minute
> Save: None
> Spell Resistance: No
> Description: The infernal wound spell makes a weapon inflict persistent wounds similar to those made by bearded devils and horned devils. A creature injured by a weapon with infernal wound cast upon it loses 2 additional hit points each round for the remaining duration of the spell. The continuing hit point loss can be stopped by a Heal check (DC 10 + MP/2 + caster’s ability mod), a cure spell, or a heal spell. Costs: 8 MP elemental weapon (damage averaged and spread over duration).




First, averaging damage takes not only the rolling out, but the dividing goes a bit too far with the rules bending, I believe - at least for a general available spell, which should be usable without some houseruling involved. How many damage dice are created? 9d6? Average damage is 31.5, one minute is ten rounds - 2 hp less instead 3? Hold a minute - I just see, you are using _Create Death_ instead _Evoke Death_. Why? Next to the horrible high MP spent on it, which mean, you could create anything within a 5 ft. cube, you don't describe the kind of weapon, which is created, because the damage depends from the weapon form. I repeat: You _create_ the weapon out of nowhere, you don't need an existing weapon. You seem to have confused two spell lists to worst kind of interpretation possible... *sigh* Also the heal check idea is nowhere supported in the rules - it may have nice flavor, but it isn't core for EoMR and would weaken the spell further.



> Belker Claws
> Evoke Air 7/Gen 0
> Total MP: 7
> Range: Touch
> Area: Living creature or creatures touched
> Duration: 1 minute
> Save: Fortitude half
> Spell Resistance: yes
> Description: This spell transforms one of your hands into a smoky claw like that of a belker. With a successful touch attack, you fill a living target’s lungs with smoke. The smoke inside the victim solidifies into miniature claws and begins to rip at the surrounding organs, dealing 3d4 points of damage. A successful Fortitude save halves the damage dealt. The smoke lasts for two rounds, doing another 3d4 points of damage during the second round. You can use this melee touch attack once per round up to a maximum of twice. Costs: 7 MP air damage split over multiple creatures and rounds.




Those smoky claws should be only illusional - otherwise some munchkin tries to abuse this situation. Why Fortitude as save? Only Death and Life change the save type from Reflex. (BTW, I'm unsure, if I'd allow such a description like smokey claws in the victims lungs in my campaign, but I don't know, how to describe Air damage anyway - maybe strong, compact winds twisting your body? In any case, smoke isn't something what I consider to be creatable by [Air], but I leave this aside for the discussion).

Next, how to you get 6d4 for damage? It is Evoke 7, so the damage, which can you spread, is 8d6. Furthermore, you can discharge a spell only one time within the current rules - there are no double or triple charges possible.



> Evil Glare
> Evoke Death 6/Gen 2
> Total MP: 8
> Range: 30 feet
> Area: living creatures
> Duration: 1 minute and 1d8 rounds; see text
> Save: Will negates
> Spell Resistance: yes
> Description: This spell, inspired by the malevolent gaze of the shadowy nightwalkers, causes your eyes to glow with dark energy. Immediately upon completion of the spell, you may target a living creature within range with your glare; that creature becomes paralyzed with fear for 1d8 rounds. You must be able to see the creature, and it must be able to see you (though it need not meet your gaze). Once per round after that for the duration of the spell, you can target another creature with your glare as a move action. You can’t target the same creature twice with a single casting of the spell, regardless of the success of its saves. Cost: 6 MP death damage (swapped out for paralysis), 1 MP range, 1 MP duration (divided among targets).




The target doesn't have to see you and you can only attack one creature ever with this spell. You can't divide duration, only unconverted damage dice.



> Good Specialist [Mage]
> You can charge your damaging spells with celestial energy that leaves good creatures unharmed.
> Prerequisites: Any good alignment, Spell mastery with Good lists (you must know 6 Good spell lists)
> Benefit: A spell you modify with this feat gains the good descriptor. Furthermore, if the spell deals damage, neutral characters take half damage, or one-quarter with a successful saving throw (if allowed)., while good creatures take no damage at all.




Effectively, does this mean, that you cast only Evoke Good spells? A feat would be wasted then. Or do you mean, that Evoke Fire 4 would do damage, which is counted both as [Fire] and [Good]? It would result in weaker spell than Evoke Fire 2/Evoke Good 2, because if someone is immune against either one element/alignment, he won't be damaged at all. In this case, I don't see a reason, why it would be unbalanced, but maybe someone else has another idea. Another effect would be, that you would count for the use of this feat as a [Good] creature regarding any effect possible effect - maybe you should extend this effect for gaining the [Good] subtype through taking the feat. Wouldn't be unreasonable.



> Focused Mage [Tradition]
> You can trade spell diversity for focused learning.
> Prerequisites: None.
> Benefit: At any level (after you have taken this feat) you can give up learning a new spell list and in exchange gain a bonus feat. The feat must be used for either a mage, metamagic, or tradition feat. You can do this multiple times, but no more than once per level.




This is broken. Every level a bonus feat? Even the fighter doesn't get this benefit. Furthermore, I believe, that the feat Extra Spell List could be underpowered - you give one of your precious general feats up for only one extra list? What more power does it give to you? Two seem more reasonable.



> Spell List Specialist [Mage]
> Choose a spell list, such as Evoke Fire. Your spells of that list are more powerful.
> Prerequisites: Spell List Focus
> Benefit: Whenever you cast a spell from the chosen spell list, you may increase the MP limit by 1, thus allowing you to spend more for a more powerful spell.
> Special: You can gain this feat multiple times. Each time you do you may either increase the MP limit by another 1 point or you may apply it to another spell list for which you have the Spell List Focus feat.




1. This is stepping on the feat Spell List Familiarity. 2. I don't know, if this feat is overpowered or underpowered - this requires a lot of number crunching and I don't have time for that now.


----------



## RangerWickett

I too have not had a chance to read all the spells you posted, but in general I'm very forgiving in my games.  When I write rules I try to make sure that things are straightforward and clear, so people who like to stick to the rules can figure out what they can and can't do.  But if someone wanted to use Transform Metal to get adamantine fists, I'd just make sure the cost didn't seem too low, and I'd let them have at it.  

I encourage imaginative uses in game; I just can't provide rules for them in text.


----------



## Archus

astriemer said:
			
		

> Hey all-
> I finally got around to posting some of the spells we've been using in our campaign. I was about to post them to the wiki site, but thought I'd run them past you all to get some feedback.
> 
> I've divided the spells into three sections: d20 conversions, new spells, and a few new feats that we've come up with (though we haven't tried any of them yet).
> 
> Thanks for the assist,



I've been totally caught up in preparing for finals, working, and preparing to travel to Prague in March that I haven't done any work on the wiki site in a while.  I'll try to review these spells soon, but feel free to post them anytime - they can always be modified later.  And as RangerWickett said, sometimes I allow for more creativitiy and bend the rules a bit.

Not that I have used EoMR yet .  I'm planning on starting a game in January (and failing that definitely when I get my MBA in July) that will use:

EoMR
Lyceian Arcana
D&D 3.5 - Magic using classes removed in favor of EoMR and LA
Arcana Unearthed/Evolved Races - I like leveled races
Arcana Unearthed/Evolved Classes - different types of fighters and the akashic.  Spellcasters might be converted to EoMR or discarded in favor of EoMR.
The Book of Iron Might - nifty combat maneuvers and such
Savage Species - monster characters
Libris Mortus - undead characters
Draconomicon (maybe) - Possibly dragon characters, but looks like Arcana Evolved will take care of me there.
Dragonstar (maybe) - If I want to run a space fantasy. 
Steam and Steel - If I want a steam fantasy game. 
Wounds and Vitality

At one point I've thought of taking the concept of designing your own "class" and "race" from Cloak of Steel or BESM d20 and combining it with EoMR.  Then just make all the core classes and races within that framework as an example.   This would allow people just make the kind of character they want to play while keeping mostly compatable with all the d20 material (combining the something like a point buy system with a leveled system that still works for d20 material).  Just don't have time to do more than dream about that now.

Well that's mostly me wishing.  We will se what comes of those wishes.  At the very least I should get to some actual gaming next year.


----------



## astriemer

*New feats*

Here is just the feats from the earlier (too long) post. I've made a change to Focused Mage based on the feedback from Archus and deleted on of the feats as it is already represented in the rules.

*NEW FEATS*

Good Specialist [Mage]
You can charge your damaging spells with celestial energy that leaves good creatures unharmed.
Prerequisites: Any good alignment, Spell mastery with Good lists (you must know 6 Good spell lists)
Benefit: A spell you modify with this feat gains the good descriptor. Furthermore, if the spell deals damage, neutral characters take half damage, or one-quarter with a successful saving throw (if allowed)., while good creatures take no damage at all.

Focused Mage [Tradition]
You can trade spell diversity for focused learning.
Prerequisites: None.
Benefit: At any level (after you have taken this feat) you can give up learning two new spell lists and in exchange gain a bonus feat. The feat must be used for either a mage, metamagic, or tradition feat. You can do this multiple times, but no more than once every other level.


----------



## astriemer

*New spells*

Ok and here is the last part of the original long post containing only the new spells.


*NEW SPELLS*

0 MP Spells
Hide
Illusion Shadow 0/Gen 0
Total MP: 0
Range: Touch
Area: one creature
Duration: 1 minute
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The affected creature is concealed by a simple illusion granting a +5 bonus to Hide checks. Costs: 0 MP simple visual illusion.

Variable MP Spells
Dispelling Gaze (x)
Dispel Magic x/Gen 1
Total MP: x+1
Range: Close
Area: spells in a 5 foot cube
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: special
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: This weak spell is a standard dispelling effect effective in aiding your allies. Costs: x MP dispel power, 1 MP range.

Healing Dose (x)
Heal Life x/Gen 0
Total MP: x
Range: Touch
Area: creature touched
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The subject of this spell heals (x+1)d6 points of damage. Costs: x MP curing.

1 MP Spells
Armor
Abjure Nature 0/Gen 1
Total MP: 1
Range: Touch
Area: one humanoid
Duration: 1 hour
Save: Will (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: You get a +1 enhancement bonus to AC for the duration. Costs: 0 MP free cantrip effect, 1 MP duration.

Quick Armor
Abjure Nature 0/Gen 1
Total MP: 1
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: Caster quickly gets a +1 enhancement bonus to AC for a minute. Costs: 1 MP quickened. Requires the Quicken Spell feat.

Quick Save
Abjure Force 0/Gen 1
Total MP: 1
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: Caster quickly gets a +1 enhancement bonus to all saves for a minute. Costs: 1 MP quickened. Requires the Quicken Spell feat.


2 MP Spells
Light Trap
Evoke Light 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 2
Range: Touch
Area: one 5-foot square
Duration: Delayed up to 10 minutes, then one round
Save: Reflex half or negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: You touch the ground or wall, and charge it with light energy that discharges on the next creature to touch the surface. That creature takes 1d6 points of light damage and is blinded for 1 round then dazzled for 1 round. A successful Reflex save halves the damage and prevents the blindness and dazzling. If no creature comes by within 10 minutes the spell dissipates. Costs: 1 MP short contingency, 1 MP light side effect, 0 MP free cantrip effect.

Lightning Trap
Evoke Lightning 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 2
Range: Touch
Area: one 5-foot square
Duration: Delayed up to 10 minutes, then one round
Save: Reflex half, Fortitude partial
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: You touch the ground or wall, and charge it with electrical energy that discharges on the next creature to touch the surface. That creature takes 1d6 points of lightning damage (Reflex save for half), and must succeed on a Fortitude save or be stunned for 2 rounds. If the creature fails its Fortitude save, it may make another one in the second round to end the stun. If no creature comes by within 10 minutes the spell dissipates. Costs: 1 MP short contingency, 1 MP lightning side effect, 0 MP free cantrip effect.

Shield (Iron)
Create Metal 1/Move Force 1/Gen 0
Total MP: 2
Range: 0
Area: tower shield
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: Creates an iron tower shield that moves to intercept attacks made at the caster providing a +4 shield bonus to AC. The shield moves of its own accord to block attacks as long as the caster is aware of the attack. Costs: 1 MP gear, 1 MP effective strength.

3 MP Spells
Arcane Aim
Infuse Force 2/Gen 1
Total MP: 3
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: None
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The caster’s senses are enhanced for combat granting him a +4 enhancement bonus on attacks. Costs: 2 MP infuse force, 1 MP duration.

Flare
Evoke Light 1/Gen 2
Total MP: 3
Range: 0
Area: 30 foot line
Duration: Special
Save: Special
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: Creatures take 1d6 damage (Reflex save for ½) and are blinded for 1 round, then dazzled for 1 minute (Reflex save negates). Costs: 1 MP blinding, 2 MP line area, 0 MP cantrip.

Shield (Force)
Create Force 2/Move Force 1/Gen 0
Total MP: 3
Range: 0
Area: tower shield
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: Creates a tower shield of force that moves to intercept attacks made at the caster providing a +4 shield bonus to AC. The shield moves of its own accord to block attacks as long as the caster is aware of the attack. Costs: 2 MP elemental object, 1 MP effective strength.

4 MP Spells
Air Ward
Abjure Air 2/Gen 2
Total MP: 4
Range: 0
Area: 10 foot radius around caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: The caster and up to 4 other allies within 10 feet of him when the spell is cast are protected from Air damage. They gain energy resistance 10 (air, lightning, mist, sound). Costs: 2 MP energy resistance, 1 MP area, 1 MP discerning.

Fire Ward
Abjure Fire 2/Gen 2
Total MP: 4
Range: 0
Area: 10 foot radius around caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: The caster and up to 4 other allies within 10 feet of him when the spell is cast are protected from Fire damage. They gain energy resistance 10 (fire, lava, lightning). Costs: 2 MP energy resistance, 1 MP area, 1 MP discerning.

Forceblast
Evoke Force 2/Gen 2
Total MP: 4
Range: 0
Area: 10 foot radius around caster
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: Reflex ½ 
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: Waves of force emanate from the caster damaging foes for 3d6 force damage (Reflex save ½), allies are not affected. Costs: 2 MP damage, 1 MP area, 1 MP discerning.

Quick Long Armor
Abjure Nature 0/Gen 4
Total MP: 4
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 hour
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: Caster quickly gets a +1 enhancement bonus to AC for an hour. Costs: 1 MP duration, 3 MP quickened. Requires the Quicken Spell feat.

Quick Long Save
Abjure Force 0/Gen 4
Total MP: 4
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 hour
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: Caster quickly gets a +1 enhancement bonus to all saves for an hour. Costs: 1 MP duration, 3 MP quickened. Requires the Quicken Spell feat.

5 MP Spells
Claws of Force
Create Force 3/Gen 2
Total MP: 5
Range: Close
Area: one creature
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The creature’s unarmed attacks are filled with force energy doing an extra +2d6 force damage with each hit. Costs: 3 MP elemental weapon, 1 MP range, 1 MP duration.

Force Arrows
Create Force 1/Infuse Force 1/Gen 3
Total MP: 5
Range: Touch
Area: 50 missiles touching each other
Duration: 1 hour
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: Charges a group of missiles with force energy. Each missile gains a +1 enhancement bonus on attacks and damage and does an extra 1d6 force damage with a successful hit. Costs: 1 MP elemental weapon damage, 1 MP infuse force, 3 MP duration.

Summon Blue Wyrmling Dragon
Summon Dragon 3/Gen 2
Total MP: 5
Range: Close
Area: one dragon
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: None
Spell Resistance: None
Description: The caster summons a Wyrmling Blue Dragon. The dragon is under no obligation to obey the caster and is even likely to attack the caster if he is the closest irritant. It behoves the caster to have either payment for the dragon or some means of controlling it. Costs: 3 MP summon dragon, 1 MP duration, 1 MP range.

Swift Fire Shield
Abjure Fire 2/Gen 3
Total MP: 5
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: None
Description: The caster can quickly (as a quickened free action) put up a minor shield to protect himself providing energy resistance 10 versus fire attacks. Note: An abjure specialist can modify the spell as cast to provide energy resistance 10 versus a specific energy type if they have the appropriate spell list or energy resistance 5 versus all energy if they have Abjure Force. Requires the Quicken Spell feat. Costs: 2 MP abjure fire energy resistance, 3 MP quickening.

6 MP Spells
Force Trap
Evoke Force 3/Gen 3
Total MP: 6
Range: Touch
Area: 10’ radius
Duration: Delayed up to an hour, then one round
Save: Reflex 1/2
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: You touch the ground or wall, and charge it with force energy that discharges on the next creature to touch the surface. Any creatures within a 10’ radius of the triggering creature take 4d4+4 force damage. A successful Reflex save halves the damage. If no creature comes by within 1 hour the spell dissipates. Costs: 2 MP medium contingency, 3 MP force damage, 1 MP area.

7 MP Spells
Arcane Aim, Greater
Infuse Force 7/Gen 0
Total MP: 7
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The caster’s senses are enhanced for combat granting him a +12 enhancement bonus on attacks. Costs: 7 MP infuse force.

Control Dragon
Compel Dragon 5/Gen 2
Total MP: 7
Range: Close
Area: one dragon (up to 10 HD)
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: The caster speaks a simple command of a sentence or two that the dragon carries out to the best of its abilities. It does not get a new save every round. Costs: 2 MP standard language command, 3 MP subtle, 1 MP range, 1 MP duration.

Lightning Ward, Greater
Abjure Lightning 7/Gen 0
Total MP: 7
Range: touch
Area: creature touched
Duration: 1 minute
Save: None
Spell Resistance: No
Description: The touched is protected from Lightning damage. They gain energy resistance 20 and +5 resistance bonus to all saves versus lightning, air, fire, and light attacks. Costs: 4 MP energy resistance, 3 MP save bonus.

Summon Medium Air Elemental
Summon Elemental 6/Gen 1
Total MP: 7
Range: 0
Area: one creature
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: none
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: This spell summons an obedient medium air elemental to server the caster. Costs: 3 MP summon loyal, 3 MP obedient, 1 MP duration.

Super-Strength
Move Force 6/Gen 1
Total MP: 7
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: A field of force surrounds the caster and boosts his strength to Strength 40 (gaining a +15 modifier) for the combat actions: trip, disarm, grapple, and bull rush. Additionally, the caster can lift and throw (up to 30 feet) creatures and objects of up to Gargantuan size weighing no more than 400,000 lbs. Costs: 6 MP effective strength, 1 MP duration.

Scorching Vision
Evoke Fire 5/Gen 2
Total MP: 7
Range: Medium
Area: one creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: None
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: The caster can emit a beam of fire from his eyes each one doing 3d6 fire damage to a creature he successfully hits with a ranged touch attack. If targeting a single creature stack the damage (6d6). If targeting two creatures, they must both be within 5 feet of each other. Costs: 5 MP fire damage, 2 MP range.

8 MP Spells
Conjure Wyste
Summon Aberration 7/Gen 1
Total MP: 8
Range: Close
Area: two creatures
Duration: 1 minute
Save: none
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: Two angry wyste are summoned by the caster. Costs: 7 MP 2 CR 5 creatures, 1 MP range.

Compel Aberration
Compel Aberration 5/Gen 3
Total MP: 8
Range: Medium
Area: up to 12 HD of aberrations in 10 foot radius sphere
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
Description: Telepathically send a slightly complex command to the aberrations in the area of effect. Costs: 3 MP standard telepathic command, 2 MP Increase threshold, 2 MP range, 1 MP area

Fallback Healing
Heal Life 4/Gen 4
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: Special
Save: none
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: This spell heals the caster of 5d6 damage when a set condition is met. Usually this is when the caster reaches ½ full hit points. Costs: 4 MP healing dice, 4 MP contingent.

Protection from Evil Dragons, Lesser
Abjure Dragon 7/Gen 1
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: creature touched
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: special
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: This spell protects the recipient from the attacks of dragons. To even attack a protected creature, the dragon must make a Will save every minute. Should the dragon make its save, the creature is protected by Damage Reduction 4/Magic and Good, thus evil dragons and weak good dragons will have difficulty harming the protected creature with natural attacks. Costs: 2 MP damage reduction dragon, 2 MP damage reduction greater, 1 MP hedging dragon, 2 MP hedging greater, 1 MP duration.

Summon Loyal Dretch
Summon Outsider 8/Gen 0
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: two creatures
Duration: 1 minute
Save: No
Spell Resistance: No
Description: This spell summons two dretch who are loyal to the caster. Costs: 4 MP summon outsider, 4 MP obedient.

Wyste Shield
Abjure Aberration 5/Gen 3
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: self
Duration: 1 hour
Save: No
Spell Resistance: No
Description: The spell protects the caster from attacks by aberrations. The caster gains DR 10/magic versus aberrations. Costs: 5 MP damage reduction, 3 MP duration.

Enhance Damage
Create Force 5/Gen 3
Total MP: 8
Range: Touch
Area: weapon touched
Duration: 1 hour
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: The weapon touched is filled with force energy. Against creatures (including incorporeal creatures), but not objects, it gains +3d6 bonus damage with each successful hit. Costs: 5 MP elemental weapon, 3 MP duration.

Command Outsider
Compel Outsider 4/Hex Force 2/Gen 2
Total MP: 8
Range: Close
Area: one outsider of up to 9 HD
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: The caster implants a short telepathic command (one or two words) in the mind of an outsider which the outsider carries out to the best of its ability. The outsider receives a -4 penalty to its SR to resist (if it has any). HD Threshold 9 HD. Costs: 1 MP simple telepathic command, 3 MP subtle compulsion, 2 MP SR penalty, 1 MP duration, 1 MP range.

Bad Luck Trap
Hex Force 5/Gen 3
Total MP: 8
Range: touch
Area: 5’ square
Duration: Up to 1 hour then 10 minutes
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: yes
Description: The caster sets a target area up to 5’ square that will trigger a spell trap anytime within 1 hour. Creature(s) triggering the trap must save or gain a -4 penalty to saves for 10 minutes. Costs: 5 MP saving throw penalty, 3 MP contingency.

Resistance, Greater
Abjure Force 6/Gen 1
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Caster gains a +6 resistance bonus to all saves for the duration. Costs: 6 MP save bonus, 1 MP duration.

Harden Skin
Abjure Nature 6/Abjure Metal 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Caster gains a +6 enhancement bonus to AC and a +3 deflection bonus to AC versus metal attacks. Costs: 6 MP abjure nature AC, 1 MP abjure metal AC, 1 MP duration.

Resist The Elements
Abjure Force 7/Gen 1
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Caster gains energy resistance 17 versus all forms of energy. Costs: 7 MP force energy resistance, 1 MP duration.

Resist Swords
Abjure Metal 7/Gen 1
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Caster gains DR 10/evil versus swords and other metal objects or creatures. Costs: 5 MP metal damage reduction, 2 MP special material, 1 MP duration.

Resist Damage
Abjure Nature 7/Gen 1
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Caster gains DR 5/adamantine against all attacks. Costs: 5 MP nature damage reduction, 2 MP special material, 1 MP duration.

Perfect Flight
Move Air 6/Move Fire 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 8
Range: 0
Area: caster
Duration: 10 minutes
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: yes (harmless)
Description: Caster’s speed is increased by +20’ and gains flight (perfect) at his increased base movement speed. Costs: 6 MP perfect flight, 1 MP increased speed, 1 MP duration.

14 MP Spells
Protection from Evil Dragons
Abjure Dragon 7/Abjure Evil 4/Gen 3
Total MP: 14
Range: touch
Area: one creature touched
Duration: 1 hour
Save: special
Spell Resistance: special
Description: This spell protects the recipient from the attacks of dragons. To even attack a protected creature, the dragon must make a Will save every minute. Should the dragon make its save, the creature is protected by Damage Reduction 4/Magic and Good, thus evil dragons and weak good dragons will have difficulty harming the protected creature with natural attacks. The protected individual also is protected with energy resistance 20 from all evil attacks. Costs: 2 MP damage reduction dragon, 2 MP damage reduction greater, 1 MP hedging dragon, 2 MP hedging greater, 4 MP energy resistance, 3 MP duration.

20 MP Spells
Protection from Evil Dragons, Greater
Abjure Dragon 13/Abjure Evil 4/Gen 3
Total MP: 20
Range: touch
Area: one creature touched
Duration: 1 hour
Save: special
Spell Resistance: special
Description: This spell protects the recipient from the attacks of dragons. To even attack a protected creature, the dragon must make a Will save every minute. Should the dragon make its save, the creature is protected by Damage Reduction 12/Magic and Good, thus evil dragons and weak good dragons will have difficulty harming the protected creature with natural attacks. The protected individual also is protected with energy resistance 20 from all evil attacks and gains a +3 on saves versus attacks from dragons. Costs: 7 MP damage reduction dragon, 2 MP damage reduction greater, 1 MP hedging dragon, 2 MP hedging greater, 4 MP energy resistance, 1 MP saves dragon, 3 MP duration.


----------



## astriemer

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> General comment: Please include detailed costs for every spell - deciphering spells with strange effects are much harder, if you don't know the ingredients of the spell. Some spells contain costs, which are the combination of different effects, like Infernal Wounds.




Not sure what kind of detailed costs you are asking for. Are you just wanting to know what the thinking was behind using the effect that was "paid" for?





			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> It isn't only illogical, that one can transform the monk's unarmed strike, but not a normal unarmed strike - I can't form a visual image, that explains this  mystery, too. But actually you can this spell not only for the intended effect - a "Adamantine Body" comes into my mind. Without "De-animate" one would be living adamantine, wouldn't one?




The spell description is pulled verbatim from the spell as written in the Book of Exalted Deeds. I was just trying to simulate the spell as written. Personlly, I think it doesn't make much logical sense either.

I would think that that effect could be used to create the Adamantine Body effect (though at a higher MP cost) similar to the Iron Body spell that exists in the existing d20 products.




			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> First, averaging damage takes not only the rolling out, but the dividing goes a bit too far with the rules bending, I believe - at least for a general available spell, which should be usable without some houseruling involved. How many damage dice are created? 9d6? Average damage is 31.5, one minute is ten rounds - 2 hp less instead 3? Hold a minute - I just see, you are using _Create Death_ instead _Evoke Death_. Why? Next to the horrible high MP spent on it, which mean, you could create anything within a 5 ft. cube, you don't describe the kind of weapon, which is created, because the damage depends from the weapon form. I repeat: You _create_ the weapon out of nowhere, you don't need an existing weapon. You seem to have confused two spell lists to worst kind of interpretation possible... *sigh* Also the heal check idea is nowhere supported in the rules - it may have nice flavor, but it isn't core for EoMR and would weaken the spell further.




Again, this is one that has its text taken from the existing d20 spell (that's where the heal check idea came from). I used Create Death instead of Invoke Death because I wanted to use the elemental weapon damage effect. Under the Elemental Weapon enhancement for Create X it states that "You can use this enhancement to add elemental damage to a normal item, including to a weapon created with the Elemental Object enhancement, above" which is what I was trying to do.

I spent 8 MP to get +4d6 which is an average of 12 hp. Divided over a minute (10 rounds) is 1.2 hp per round (per hit). Less than the 2 hp described in the spell, but not all creatures will take the damage for the full 10 rounds. So, playing fast and loose with the EoMr rules to simulate the existing d20 spell...you get close to what the spell describes.



			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Those smoky claws should be only illusional - otherwise some munchkin tries to abuse this situation. Why Fortitude as save? Only Death and Life change the save type from Reflex. (BTW, I'm unsure, if I'd allow such a description like smokey claws in the victims lungs in my campaign, but I don't know, how to describe Air damage anyway - maybe strong, compact winds twisting your body? In any case, smoke isn't something what I consider to be creatable by [Air], but I leave this aside for the discussion).
> 
> Next, how to you get 6d4 for damage? It is Evoke 7, so the damage, which can you spread, is 8d6. Furthermore, you can discharge a spell only one time within the current rules - there are no double or triple charges possible.




Again, this is one that is a d20 conversion, so the spell effect and description are from there. I'm just trying to simulate it using the EoMr rules. Let the muchkins abuse the original as well 

What would you use to create an effect such as smoke that someone chokes on (thus taking damage), Evoke Mist? That would probably be just as good a choice. I relized that the rules don't support changing a single charge into double or triple charges, but they don't prohibit it either and it allows us to create an approximation of the spell effect as originally written (actually the original allowed for as many charges as you could hit a target within the duration).

12d4 is more than the normal 8d6 damage, but normally you don't have to succeed at a melee touch attack and then also let the target get a save for 1/2 damage. I figured that the combination of touch and save would give about a 50% increase in damage potential (because about 50% would succeed in their saves). Again, because you don't normally need to both touch and save, the form of the save seemed to be less important (fortitude v. reflex as normal for evoke effects) and then followed the original spell description.

This one was hard to write up. It required a lot of fudging which I was kind of uncomfortable with as well. This is just my attempt to similate the spell as written, any suggestions on how to better simulate it would be great.




			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> The target doesn't have to see you and you can only attack one creature ever with this spell. You can't divide duration, only unconverted damage dice.




Correct, normally the target wouldn't have to see you, but the existing spell has that limitation, so I left it in.

Also, normally you can only attack one creature with Evoke spells (unless you take the discerning and area general enhancments), but I didn't want the spell to allow you to target all the creatures as once (as the area discerning would normally allow), but rather each creature attacked required a standard attack action to target.

The rules as written don't state that you can divide duration, but RW indicated in another post that you could do so as long as the total duration wasn't being exceded.

Hey, RW, perhaps in the Errata (or LA) you could include either a general enhancement of splitting (like exists in Transform) that explicitly allows you to split damage among multiple targets and/or duration of spells or some text to indicate that it is possible as long as targets are in a small area, like with 30 feet of each other (as is the case in some of the core spells that allow the splitting of attacks among multiple targets, such as magic missile)



			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> Effectively, does this mean, that you cast only Evoke Good spells? A feat would be wasted then. Or do you mean, that Evoke Fire 4 would do damage, which is counted both as [Fire] and [Good]? It would result in weaker spell than Evoke Fire 2/Evoke Good 2, because if someone is immune against either one element/alignment, he won't be damaged at all. In this case, I don't see a reason, why it would be unbalanced, but maybe someone else has another idea. Another effect would be, that you would count for the use of this feat as a [Good] creature regarding any effect possible effect - maybe you should extend this effect for gaining the [Good] subtype through taking the feat. Wouldn't be unreasonable.




Yes, the spell would be both [Fire] and [Good] and would be weaker in some respects, but might be more effective in some as well. You could then apply other feats that only work on spells with the [Good] descriptor, and some creatures might take more damage from such spells as well.

This also is a conversion (from Book of Exalted Deeds), just written up for EoMr spell lists and effects.




			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> This is broken. Every level a bonus feat? Even the fighter doesn't get this benefit. Furthermore, I believe, that the feat Extra Spell List could be underpowered - you give one of your precious general feats up for only one extra list? What more power does it give to you? Two seem more reasonable.




Good point, we hadn't tried to gain maximum benefit from it, so hadn't considered that it could give a feat every level. I've modified it in the new post. How does the new version sound?




			
				RuleMaster said:
			
		

> 1. This is stepping on the feat Spell List Familiarity. 2. I don't know, if this feat is overpowered or underpowered - this requires a lot of number crunching and I don't have time for that now.




Good point, Spell List Familiarity already basically does this, so this feat is not needed anymore. Originally I was trying to get an effect similar to the Magical Calling feat that RW added after the fact. I changed my feat as a result of that feat, but didn't realize that by doing so I was basically just making a different version of the Spell List Familiarity feat.

Thanks for the feedback so far!

P.S. The spell Aid is listed as a new spell on the wiki site. Shouldn't it be under the d20 conversions section?


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

2 simple but flavorful Evoke Death spells that I made while converting a friend's warlock to EoM[R].

_Malchazar's dire clutch_
Exoke Death 3/Gen 0
Total MP: 3
Duration:1 minute*
Range:	Touch
Area of Effect:	one Life creature
Save: None
Spell Resistance: yes

The fingers of your left hand lengthen and extend into claws, which you plunge into an adjacent creatures chest. This requires a touch attack and deals 4d6 points of Death damage. 
*If the attack fails, the spell can be held up to 10 rounds, or until you make a successful touch attack.

Costs: 3 MP Evoke Death

_Malchazar's gutwrench_
Exoke Death 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 2
Range: 30 ft.
Area of Effect:	one Life creature
Save: Fort half
Spell Resistance: yes

You wrench the insides of a Life creature within 30 feet. This deals 2d6 points of Death damage, with a Fort save for half. 

Costs: 1 MP Evoke Death, 1 MP range

_Black blade_
Create Shadow 3/Gen 0
Total MP: 3
Duration:1 minute

You pull handfuls of dark matter out of your shadow, shaping it into a masterwork greatsword. This weapon deals elemental Shadow damage, with an additional 1d6 points of Shadow damage each hit. It lasts for one minute; at the end of this time it melts and seems to run like water down your body into your shadow.

Costs: 2 MP elemental object, 1 MP elemental weapon 

_Orrin's singing blade_
Create Sound 1/Infuse Force 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 3
Duration:10 minutes
Range: Touch
Area of Effect: One weapon
Save: None
Spell Resistance: yes

You sing softly to a weapon and make a mystic pass over it. For the duration, it hums and shivers slightly in your hand; the humming is barely discernable as the echoes of the song you sung it. It has a +1 enhancement bonus, and deals +1d6 points of Sound damage.

A spell used often by my Exalten DMPC in my siblings game. The only way I could get his magic to deal damage 

Two not fully fleshed-out non-signature spells for the warlock mentioned above.

_Dark Words of Meshuggah_ (Evoke Death 3) You whisper in someone’s ear for 2 full rounds. At the end of this time, they take 4d6 points of Death damage unless they make a successful Fortitude save, upon which they take half damage
_Malchazar’s caress of fire_ (Evoke Fire 0) Over up to 10 rounds, you lightly touch an object or creature with your fingertips while whispering secret words. Every 2 rounds you do this the target takes 1d6 point of Fire damage. Carrying this out over the full 10 rounds uses up all of your free daily cantrips. If you use this on a creature, you will probably need to restrain it first. Otherwise it requires a touch attack every 2 rounds, and the creature gets a free attack on you every round.

The _caress of fire_ is just a flavorful use of free cantrips.


----------



## Bayonet_Chris

*My spells*

[Edit: Broken down costs added]

I'm playing in a game and here are the various spells in my spellbook. I'll just post a handful 
of them.

*Benevolence*
Abjure Force 0, Gen 2
Cost: 2 MP (0 base abjure saving throw, 2 abjure discounted duration)
Duration: 1 day
Range: Touch
Save: Will negates (Harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (Harmless)

The target gets a +1 bonus to all saving throws.

*Force Shield*
Abjure Force 3, Gen 1
Cost: 4 MP (3 Force energy resist, 1 duration)
Duration: 10 minutes
Range: Touch
Save: Will negates (Harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (Harmless)

The target gets Energy Resistance 7 (All).

*Spell Shield*
Abjure Force 3, Gen 1
Cost: 4 MP (3 force spell resist, 1 duration)
Duration: 10 minutes
Range: Touch
Save: Will negates (Harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (Harmless)

The target gets Spell Resistance 12.

*Heat Shield*
Abjure Lighting 0, Gen 2
Cost: 2 MP (2 discounted abjure duration)
Duration: 1 day
Range: Touch
Save: Will negates (Harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (Harmless)

The target gets energy resistance 1 versus lightning, air, fire, and light effects. This allows the target to travel in hot locales without suffering the effect of heat-related maladies.

*Iron Ward*
Abjure Metal 3, Gen 1
Cost: 4 MP (3 Abjure Metal DR, 1 duration)
Duration: 10 minutes
Range: Touch
Save: Will negates (Harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (Harmless)

The target gets DR 6/magic versus metal and ooze attacks, including metal weapons.

*Natural Armor*
Abjure Nature 3, Gen 1
Cost: 4 MP (3 abjure armor class, 1 duration)
Duration: 10 minutes
Range: Touch
Save: Will negates (Harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (Harmless)

The target gets a natural armor class bonus of +4.

*Winter Ward*
Abjure Sound 0, Gen 2
Cost: 2 MP (2 discounted abjure duration)
Duration: 1 day
Range: Touch
Save: Will negates (Harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (Harmless)

The target gets energy resistance 1 versus sound, air, ice, and light effects. This allows the target to travel in cold locales without suffering the effects of cold-related maladies.

*Awe*
Charm Humanoid 0, Gen 4
Cost: 4 MP (0 weak charm, 3 area of effect, 1 discerning)
Duration: 1 minute
Range: Touch
Area: 30 ft. radius
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

Weak (fear) charm on all targets of the caster's choice (discerning) within a 30 ft. radius. All affected targets suffer a -2 on attack rolls, damage, and saving throws.

*Scry Shield*
Dispel Magic 1, Gen 2
Cost: 3 MP (1 dispel magic, 1 area of effect, 1 duration)
Duration: 10 minutes
Range: Touch
Area: 10 ft. radius
Save: None
Spell Resistance: None

When cast, the DC to scry anything within 10 ft. of the target is raised by 8.

*Chink in the Armor*
Hex Metal 2, Gen 2
Cost: 4 MP (2 hex, 1 range, 1 duration)
Duration: 10 minutes
Range: 30 ft.
Save: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

The target gets -3 AC against metal and ooze attacks.

*Emergency Teleport*
Move Space 2, Gen 2
Cost: 4 MP (2 move space, 2 medium contingency)
Duration: 1 minute* (1 hour contingency)
Range: Touch
Save: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

This spell is a standard teleport with a contingency component, allowing the wizard to cast the spell and use the teleport any time within an hour as a free action. The maximum range on the teleport is 30 ft.

*Teleport Object*
Move Space 2, Move Force 1, Gen 1
Cost: 4 MP (2 move space, 1 move force, 1 range)
Duration: 1 minute
Range: 30 ft.
Save: Will negates (if moving a person)
Spell Resistance: Yes (if moving a person)

The caster can select any object within 30 ft. and teleport it to his hand. The object may weigh no more than 80 lb. If the object is held or worn, you make a disarm attempt with an attack roll based on the caster's base attack modified by the strength of the spell (Str 8, -1 to hit). The spell is always considered a "light weapon" for disarming purposes, so an additional -4 penalty is applied against held objects.

If the disarm is successful, the object appears in the caster's hand. If the target is a person, they get a saving throw and spell resistance as normal.


----------



## Verequus

Nice spells, but please include the costs - if one wants to modify a spell quickly, he has to reverse engineer first them, which defies somewhat the purpose of building spells with components.


----------



## Bayonet_Chris

*Sorry*

Since they were my spells, I could just glance at them and know the component breakdown. It has been added.


----------



## Verequus

Thanks!


----------



## Lela

Bayonet_Chris said:
			
		

> *Emergency Teleport*
> Move Space 2, Gen 2
> Cost: 4 MP (2 move space, 2 medium contingency)
> Duration: 1 minute* (1 hour contingency)
> Range: Touch
> Save: Will negates (harmless)
> Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
> 
> This spell is a standard teleport with a contingency component, allowing the wizard to cast the spell and use the teleport any time within an hour as a free action. The maximum range on the teleport is 30 ft.




I've been meaning to make one of these.  Looks good to me.  I plan to grab it for my character, though I need to change the name to 3 words for RP reasons.  Right now I'm going to use Germain's Emergency Teleport (Germain was one of my teachers) but if you have any suggestions. . .


----------



## Bayonet_Chris

Lela said:
			
		

> I've been meaning to make one of these.  Looks good to me.  I plan to grab it for my character, though I need to change the name to 3 words for RP reasons.  Right now I'm going to use Germain's Emergency Teleport (Germain was one of my teachers) but if you have any suggestions. . .




Well, my character is Hadrian, so you're more than welcome to make it "Hadrian's Emergency Teleport"


----------



## Lela

Bayonet_Chris said:
			
		

> Well, my character is Hadrian, so you're more than welcome to make it "Hadrian's Emergency Teleport"



 Easy enough.  Consider it done.

Added:


			
				Peter's Magical Mysteries said:
			
		

> *Hadrian's Emergency Teleport*
> Move Space 2/Gen 2
> *MP Cost:* 4 MP
> *Range:* Touch
> *Duration:* 1 minute* (1 hour contingency)
> 
> This spell is a standard teleport with a contingency component, allowing the wizard to cast the spell and use the teleport any time within an hour as a free action. The maximum range on the teleport is 30 ft.  Costs: Move Space 2 MP, Contingency (1 Hour) 2 MP.


----------

